# Who are you?



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2011)

Note this is the internet, don't put anything that might come back to haunt you. That said, I want to know about some of you peeps here at TCoD. I mean I know you like pokemon or whatever you theme your account on, but, I don't know. Here's what I am saying:

I'm American. I live in Minnesota, smack right in the middle of the country. It's an odd combination of farms and big cities. I grew up in  Minneapolis.I'm a Twins fan. I'm not a Vikings fan. Go Pack. I like the Wild but I've been a Anaheim Ducks fan since I was a kid. I hunt, fish, and play hockey. Michelle Bachmann is a nutjob, you want her? TAKE HER. 

I say 'pop' when I refer to any drink that's fizzy. 

Yes I say Minneso-tah that's how it's said dammit.

I'm atheist... but was raised Roman Catholic. Check out any religion thread. I'll meet you there. 

Politically I'm amazingly moderate, not sure if that's because I can _never make up my mind_ or that I really am that in-between. I don't follow any party... and for the last election? I voted Saxon. 

That said I am a huge Whovian. I've seen every episode. My favorite Doctor is still 10, but if I had to list all 11 in order it'd be; 10, 11, 9, 5, 4, 8, 3, 2, 1, 7, 6. Like all the spinoffs too. Tochwood, Sarah Jane Adventures... (K9 and Company _never happened okay???)'_

I am also a huge fan of; Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Stargate SG-1 (not a fan of those _other_ Stargates), Being Human, Modern Warfare, Assassin's Creed. 

My life is currently SKYRIM.

I also play Dungeons and Dragons. 

I'm currently not in school; couldn't afford a fancy uni. So right now I live by working two jobs and living on my own. 

Not sure what else. 

Just curious to know how people tick.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2011)

Firstly, I am not very good at talking about myself (though I've added some more stuff because mine was so much shorter than other people's).

I grew up in Devon, which I spent my entire childhood complaining about, but now I really sort of miss it. My parents (who I really love and are wonderfully weird) live there, so I still visit a lot, and when I do I get to see my sister, who's my favourite person in the world. I spend most of my time living in Kent at uni, where I'm partway through doing an MA, for several reasons - I love sociology (especially gender/race/disability studies) to itty bitty pieces, it puts off the real world for another year, and my uni's paying for it, so why not? I have no plans for when I graduate, though, and don't really know what to do with my life. Something fun/beneficial to humanity, hopefully. 

I'm not especially clever, and I'm shockingly bad with numbers. I can do a very good impresson of someone who's well-read, and used to read all the time as a teenager, but don't do so much these days. I enjoy being arty and crafty. I'm decent at most things (save for maths, cooking and anything musical), but I'm exceptionally good at befriending small children, public speaking, and having slightly mental hair.

Politically, I'm disgustingly liberal, but mostly I just think we should all be a lot _nicer_ to each other and the world would get a lot better. 

I watch more TV than I probably should (the BBC pretty much owns my soul). I especially like watching it with people, so I don't feel quite so antisocial. And I'm nerdy enough to love discussing favourite episodes and characters afterwards :p I don't play video games as much as I used to, though I love the newest Pokemon gen.

I don't like to call myself immature as such - though I do have my moments - but lots of my interests aren't really befitting a person my age (see: having a Horrible Histories icon and a Doctor Who signature on a Pokemon forum). Luckily, most people find it endearing rather than ridiculous.

And I'm very happy most of the time. I do get annoyed and stressed over things, but my default state is joyful contentment. I have excellent friends/family to thank for that.

My Twitter has most of my thoughts/goings on, if anybody's that way inclined.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm unfortunately vain and like to talk about myself a lot.

I'm in my second (!) year of university, previously doing a BA majoring in writing (minoring in editing) but as of 2012 I'll be a Creative Industries Bachelor majoring in Animation and minoring in Videgame Design and Culture. Soon I'll be able to legally drive a manual-transmission car by myself, but I'm a nervous driver and I don't even really want a car. I'm mostly teetotal because pretty much every alcohol I've had tastes like butt except for cider (which I'm hesitant to drink because it's usually very alcoholic). I've had two boyfriends (who are both lovely, wonderful people and remain my best friends), I have an amazing mother, sister and stepdad. I haven't seen my father in about thirteen years. I live in Western Australia, also known as Boring Capital of Australia because there's not very much to do here, but the landscape's nice. 

I'm pretty strongly atheistic and I believe in very little (ghosts, astrology, psychics included). I'm bisexual (probably). I'm a liberal I guess (but a small-l liberal because the Australian liberal party is inexplicably conservative and not-liberal). I'd like to be a vegetarian because it'll save a lot of money and I'm kind of meh when it comes to meat, but I'm going to wait until I move out because mum still cooks for me and I'd rather not make a fuss.

I read a lot (from Harry Potter to Jane Eyre), I don't really watch TV (but when I do: QI, Sherlock, The Mighty Boosh), I draw a lot (Mucha, Picasso, Monet; various contemporary artists too numerous to list), and I have a kind of passive interest in music (Queens of the Stone Age, Bluejuice, The Cat Empire, MGMT). I'm pretty passionate about food (kind of unforunate for my figure) and I eat pretty much anything besides some spicy food and some seafood. I write poetry occasionally, but it's not usually particularly good. I'm mildly educated in literature, history, and visual art and I like to talk about these things a lot.

I am kind of highly-strung and emotional and I cry a lot (at least once a week), but it's not usually anything particularly bad, it's just cathartic to cry every so often. I frequently get upset that I can't help everyone. I find clarity in expression to be the hardest thing for me to accomplish creatively and it's what I'm usually focusing on in my free time. I'm not really that comfortable with how I look - I'd like to lose a lot of weight - but my self-esteem is much better than what it was. 

I'm allergic to cats (*D:*) and I am fascinated with unicorns. 

hello!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 3, 2011)

My name's Mark. I live in Alabama but I'm originally from Ohio. Alabama as a place is alright, especially the cities, but the level of racism/sexism/homophobia/etc. is nerve-grinding. I like to draw, I like to read, and I like to sing. I have a well-founded suspicion that I intensely annoy a ton of people, since I sing a _lot_ and when I'm not singing I apparently talk incessantly about absolutely everything.

I take advanced classes but I have pretty 'D:' study habits and as a result I do vaguely worse in general than I could. I'm a junior in high school and I am still desperately clawing to regain my lost youth. I have a bunch of friends that I really like but I see all but one of them almost exclusively in a school setting. I have a younger brother, known here as Barubu, who is both more physically capable and altogether more charming than I can ever seem to manage. I have the two best parents who ever lived, one of whom I am named after, and my mother in particular is kind of a folk hero in my mind.

I'm interested in animals, especially their behavior and interactions, but I'm not sure if that's what I want to do with my life. Math and I have a vaguely uneven relationship; I'll do long division and triangle-based geometry until the cows have come home and starve to death, but higher-level algebra hates me and I hate it. I'm a bit open to the idea of ghosts, psychics, etc etc., having had someone close to me relate several first-hand accounts that I rather strongly believe in, but I am aware that at _least_ 99.999999% of such claims are entirely false. I'm of the opinion that we just don't know yet, so why act like there's something where there isn't?

I'm gay but only one other person currently knows at this time because of, well, Alabama being what it is. I'm also VERY LONELY (see last sentence, and also I have no friends who I've known for more than six years.). D:
I'm currently learning to drive, and I'm not that great at it, but whatever. I also have a boater's license! I'll never use it, though, because (1) I don't like to drive boats and (2) I hate the open sea because I'm terrified of deep water. I will never, hopefully, drink alcohol; my entire family has a pattern of male alcoholism and, from what I've smelled of beer and wine, it's nasty stuff anyway. I'm politically liberal, of course, but the extent of my political knowledge is generally what John Stewart tells me. 

I enjoy Doctor Who, Glee, Sherlock, Pokémon (duh), reruns of House, reruns of Psych, and a bunch of other shows and movies and whatnot. I like music, as I said, but I don't generally follow bands much at all. I design fakemon on rare occasions, have a tumblr, and read for long periods of time while in the bathroom. I morally believe in vegetarianism, but I would be lying if I said the best meal I've ever eaten wasn't 70% meat. I won't ever eat veal or lamb, though, and I might just try out vegetarianism later in my life, I guess.

I've never broken a bone, and I haven't been seriously ill since I was a baby. I have three cats and a dog. I speak a bit of Spanish but it's quite rusty since I haven't seriously practiced in around six months. My favorite feature about my body is my eyes (soooo blue omigod), and my least favorite is all this acne stuff that no one told five-year-old Blastoise about. Five-year-old Blastoise was a happy fellow...


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 3, 2011)

My name is Kat and I am from British Columbia, Canada, and currently live in the Okanagan Valley, through I am from Vancouver Island. I am 20 years old and have two siblings (Alec, 18; Maria, 10), and two cats (Molly, female Tortie; Pawblo, male Manx). My fiancee is named Jody (Sunflower here) and is moving up to Canada in 14 days. My best friend is Krystal (High Moon), and I have known her since eighth grade. 

I draw and RP, and sometimes write other stuff, and play video games. My primary game interests aside from Pokemon are Team Fortress 2, Minecraft, Terraria, the Left 4 Dead games, Bioshock, Silent Hill, Audiosurf, Beat Hazard, League of Legends, World of Goo, and the Portal games. I primarily game on PC, via Steam. I own a DSi and Playstation 2, and two computers, one desktop and one laptop.

I collect My Little Ponies, dice, and fossils. I play Dungeons and Dragons, primarily as a DM, and prefer 4E. I also have played Bliss Stage, and like laughing at FATAL for its horribleness. I want to get into World of Darkness games. I play the Pokemon TCG, and Yu-Gi-Oh sometimes, and can play Magic but am bad at it. 

I don't watch TV too much, and when I do it's cartoons usually - My Little Pony, Spongebob, The Simpsons, and I just started watching Invader Zim (a bit late to the party haha). Otherwise I like My Name is Earl, Just for Laughs, and other standup comedy. My favourite books are The Hunger Games series, Harry Potter, H.P. Lovecraft, and Stephen King novels. I don't read manga usually, though I like Junji Ito's work.

I don't really have a favourite band or anything, and will listen to anything, though my last.fm says I listen most to Evanescence, Adele, Three Days Grace, Green Day, deadmau5, Nickelback, Good Charlotte, and Mika.

I can't drive (oops) and don't have a stable job, though I am being considered for a job right now. I don't like airplanes, or wild rats, though pets are okay. I can't swim very well. I am a huge Horror Buff, and recently got accepted to the SCP foundation to write articles! I haven't posted anything yet though.

:D


----------



## bulbasaur (Dec 3, 2011)

I live in Canada, which is _so_ much better than the US in a place which is the least "Canadian", weather-wise (except Victoria and Nanaimo) and culture-wise, of all places. There's a joke around here that goes like this: "What's the body of water that separates China and India? The Fraser River." But then again, there's no such race as "Canadian".

I'm amongst the top ten in my grade in the province in terms of math as determined by a contest - ninth, to be exact, as determined here. My name is Timothy Jiang, and they made a typo on that page. If I had bought my glasses, I would have gotten eighth, at least, because I misread a 9 as a 4.

Speaking of math, I like my scientific calculator more than my graphing. For one of my math exams, I got stuck without my graphing calculator, but did everything by my scientific calculator. Got the highest possible mark. But it's okay because they're both loved.

I like studying weather, and am planning to get a PhD in Winter Storm systems. My parents don't want me to, though, so I may cut it at a Master's and do a LLB afterward instead. My first choice of universities would be MIT, but since they admit around 130 international students per year, I'm probably not going to get in. That means that I'll most likely go to my fallback university, Dalhousie. If those two fail, my next choices are Penn State, Oklahoma, Colorado State, Washington, and, last and least, UBC.

My favorite music chord is the IVb3 in a major key, if used properly. I like the works of JS Bach and LV Beethoven. Chopin gets overplayed and my ears are worn down to his music because of that, but I like his music if it's the first 100 times I hear it.

As for religion and politics and srs bzn, there's no definite answer with me. I like to think that there's a concept (a God if you will) that put the universe into being and watches it unfold, although I'm quite open to anything and am absolutely fascinated by the Bible. I'm "baptized", I have a Christian family; my dad is pretty closed and believes in the absolute truth of the Bible. I don't know how he manages it 'cause I'd go crazy trying to justify two contradicting opinions. And at a lunch one day, between he had an argument against his boss (an Anglican, whose way of argument I like and whose views of the Bible I share) about interpretations of the Bible. That was when I learned that debates between a Baptist and an Anglican can be worse than debates between a Baptist and an Atheist. We have a preacher who denounces other churches who let gay people into their congregations, although he's a nice guy, really. I play Pokémon TCG with him sometimes. As for politics, I vote for the person, not the political view of the person. But apparently, I'm closest in my view to the... Green Party. Which is weird because I'd never vote for them in my riding. My next party is the NDP, according to the Compass, but I wouldn't vote for them (in a provincial context, anyway) because they ran the province into terrible debt fifteen years back. And then, there's the Liberals, which I would vote for on the National level, but not the provincial one because of their HST scandal. That leaves one party for the provincial elections, the Conservatives, which are, you guessed it, Conservative, which completely contradicts my political view. So this is really a case of It's Not That You're Good, It's That The Others Are Worse.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 3, 2011)

Everyone here knows me as Spaekle. I'm American - I grew up in West Virginia, but I'm currently spending most of my time in Ohio for college. I'm an art student majoring in illustration. It's pretty fun. 

I don't have a job when I'm at school. When I'm at home I work in a mail order pharmacy, mostly sorting envelopes and counting pills. I have my driver's license, but I'm terrible at driving and I panic too easily. I'm an atheist, I eat meat, I am an it, and I think people should be allowed to do whatever the fuck they want as long as no one else gets their rights infringed upon.

Surprisingly enough, I am now in a committed relationship! I thought I was a cold heartless monster who could not love, and that's probably still true. I just happened to find another cold heartless monster. It's funny because we're like the most drama-free and happiest couple any of our friends have ever seen and apparently we act like we've been happily married for years. :I

I tend to like individual songs and types of music more than bands, though bands I know I have a lot of music from include Duran Duran, Depeche Mode, Kraftwerk, Daft Punk, Eisbrecher, Lady Gaga (because she is a band), The Avalanches, synth shit, synth shit, angry shit, and synth shit. I have a very extensive collection of So Bad It's Good 80's music. I do not pretend to have good music taste. 

Things I like include: Pogeymans, Minecraft, Sgt Frog/Keroro Gunsou, Yume Nikki, .flow, Terraria, Civ, Silent Hill (especially 2, mainly because I played it with someone in the room with me and actually took everything in rather than flailing from one place to the next and saying nope.avi halfway through the game), Marble Hornets, Digimon, and things.

I'm also getting really into science fiction, though I don't really place this interest of mine alongside my other more fandomy interests. I can't get into these sci-fantasy television series with big fandoms that can more or less be summed up with the phrase "magical adventures in space". The harder a work of science fiction is the more I tend to enjoy it, unless it's meant to be ridiculous (in which case it's probably awesome). 

I dabble in raising carnivorous plants and I'd be making a lot more progress self-teaching German if it weren't for college.

I made it a little bit into Act 4 of Homestuck and thought it was pretty funny, but I keep forgetting to read the rest. I liked the exiles a lot more than what I saw of the trolls though. I can't even get into that MLP thing. That Cupcakes story was pretty funny though. 

Yes.


----------



## Minish (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi! I'm Cirrus! Hello nice to meet you :o

I live in Scotland, I'm doing an undergraduate in Anthropology and Sociology! They're pretty cool subjects, and while a lot of things look cool to study, and English will always been my one _true_ love, I think sociology is probably the thing for me. Like, I don't actually know what I'll _do_ with my life, of course. I'm a pretty terrible student. All I've done so far is mostly sit in my room going between feeling shy and optimistically lonesome, doing fairly minimal amounts of work, waiting for term to end. But I'll get better!!

Right, I'm shy!! That kind of dictates most of my habits, but I really do like people and getting to know them, I guess I'm just super-suspicious they'll hate me/I'll hate them. But I don't feel bad about having few friends! I would call those my boyfriend opaltiger, three very old friends from high school, and a little handful of TCoD/internet people. I'm not particularly close to my family, but they're okay too.

Like uv, I cry a lot!! I don't know, it's just a thing. Maybe on average once a day, but I cry at what people might call small things, like a small mean comment, general feelings of uselessness, a really sad/cute film, the news. I have been known to cry at excessive cute. As well as cute, I like reading (lots of fantasy), playing video games (a lot of RPGs), listening to music (poprock, folk, Japanese pop, electronica, metal), learning about things, writing, drawing, social justice, singing to myself, and dreaming about what hobbies I _could_ have. One day I'll have an interesting life, I promise!

Um! I'm eighteen, genderqueer, pansexual, very liberal, agnostic-neopagan, and I like kitties. I wish I could have a kitty.

^o.o^


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 3, 2011)

Cirrus said:


> Like uv, I cry a lot!! I don't know, it's just a thing. Maybe on average once a day, but I cry at what people might call small things, like a small mean comment, general feelings of uselessness, a really sad/cute film, the news.


oh my gosh really!! you are like the only person I know who does this :O I used to cry daily as well but then I stopped watching the news.


----------



## Minish (Dec 3, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> oh my gosh really!! you are like the only person I know who does this :O I used to cry daily as well but then I stopped watching the news.


I do omg!! It's a tough life, right :c haha oddly enough I pretty much never cry in front of other people, so nobody ever believes me :P


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys, it's Effercon here.

I live in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - literally thousands of kilometres from the nearest TCoDer, so I will unfortunately probably never be able to attend a TCoD member meetup. Yes, my first language is, in fact, English. I'm 17 years old and will be entering Form 6 (Year 12 to most of you) next year.

Speaking of education levels, I would like to study (and have a career someday in) Statistics. I have always been fascinated by statistical charts, graphs, tables, you name it, I'll be interested in it. Actually, I only came to this decision last year (yes, I know it's early compared to some of you, but it's late by the standards of most people I know in real life), and I'm quite sure it's the right one for me.

Like many of you, I am a QUILTBAG - specifically, I'm bisexual. I am also a liberal and an atheist (OH WHAT A SURPRISE), although I was a Christian for a few years. I am one of only three QUILTBAGs I know in real life, and one of two atheists I know in real life.

Some of the things I'm a fan of: K-On!, Cardcaptor Sakura, Pokemon, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, classic Nickelodeon, NBA Live/2K, Tales of Symphonia, The Biggest Loser (even though I only weigh 57kg), Azumanga Daioh, Lucky Star... yeah, with the exception of just a few, I am a bit of a (self-confessed) weeaboo.

I listen to loads of music and have a thriving music collection. As you probably know by now, my favorite genre is metal, especially 70's/80's metal, power, and thrash, but I do also like some classic rock, J-pop/J-rock (see what I told you about being a bit of a weeaboo?), alternative/grunge, and a little (but just a little) mainstream pop.

Somewhat relating to the paragraph two above this, one thing which I have a strange interest in is game show bloopers. I often browse the Youtube channel stupidgsa to watch the videos of bloopers on game shows.

I occasionally use memes in real life, to the chagrin of many others. I have an almost perfect knowledge of world capitals, and among a group of 10, I was the only one who knew that the capital of Montenegro is Podgorica. I love Welsh names and might change my real-life name to Gareth someday. Also, like some of you mentioned, I may become vegetarian someday, although not at the moment.

I can't yet drive (even though I am of legal age) and have no plans to learn in the near future, although that's mostly borne out of: 1) laziness 2) my desire to leave Malaysia and cross the border to live in Singapore, where there is an extensive public transport system.

I am a rather serious and somewhat cynical person in real life - many people say I don't smile enough, and my sister (who once came to TCoD as Melati2008) jokingly said that the scowl on my face is permanent. However, it doesn't mean I have no sense of humour - mine's just very different from that of most people I know.

Finally, back to some random trivia about me. I occasionally play board games against myself (hey, at least that way you always win. :P). I find it cute when non-Asians try to pronounce Asian words. Not prejudiced or anything - I just think it sounds cute. Last but not least, I 



Spoiler: possible Too Much Information



shave my armpits because I don't like armpit hair


.

Effercon, out.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 3, 2011)

Ohai.
I live in Puerto Rico. I dare the next person to say the capital.
I'm in seventh grade Advanced. I like Pokemon, ToonTown, Suikoden (even though I've never played it), Christmas, Spogebob, Phineas & Ferb...
I'm being harassed a lot due to Pokemon, but I stand up for myself. Oh and I am Roman Catholic.


----------



## Scohui (Dec 3, 2011)

I live in...well, Portalegre. Trees everywhere. Sheep everywhere. Sh!t everywhere. And I'm being serious.

8th grade. I want to destroy the school. I rarely go hunt, but when I do...I fail. Then I come home and play violent games.

I dislike work. I like food. I'm not fat.

I like being here. (computer)

Also, I'm big and getting even bigger.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 3, 2011)

The name's Liz, and I am at my first year of uni. I am very shy, mostly not knowing what to say, but at the same time I do like to talk when I feel I can without making a fool of myself. I'm doing psychology, mainly so I can help other people and also because I might find a way to fix myself. When I am in a bad mood I take it out on myself. I am scared of needles and falling, and not much else. I watch a lot of tv on my computer when upset. I like to sprite, but I am an attention whore so I don't sprite much as nobody comments on them. My fanfic is my current source of attention, though I want it to be good so people will like it. I am very thin, my jeans that fit me now fall down constantly so I feel like a Scraggy when I pull them up.

Uh...I dunno if there is anything else.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 3, 2011)

(oh god I love blathering on about myself)

I'm Tim! I'm from London, though I was born in Germany and still hold dual UK and German citizenship. I moved up north to study a BA in History at the University of York - all my preconceptions about the north have been completely disproven, it's absolutely lovely up here!

I'm atheist, but I've largely stopped caring about religion. I've got quite a few friends who are practising Christians or Muslims and I can see that they get a lot out of their beliefs, so who the hell am I to judge them? Corruption and injustice in the churches is a problem, but I think it's largely up to worshippers to sort out the mess in their own house.

Career-wise, I really want to get into journalism. I think that the press is one of the few things that can hold the government to account, and responsible journalism can be a force for supreme social good. It helps that I also enjoy writing.

I'm very left-leaning in terms of politics. I think that progressive social policies and state regulation of labour practices are the only ways of creating a fair and equal society. However, I'm disappointed with all the three major parties. The Conservatives are stuck in some weird time-warp, the Liberal Democrat leadership are the worst kind of traitors and the Labour party have done too much stupid shit over the last decade.

My interests vary quite a bit! I love reading, both novels, comic books and non-fiction (currently reading _A Brief History of Time_). I read 'literature' like, say, _Wuthering Heights_, but I also adore trashy nonsense like Preacher. Same goes for film - I absolutely adore 'arty' films like _Winter's Bone_, but there's also always going to be a place in my heart for the Star Wars trilogy. :P

I guess I still like anime a bit? Not as much as I used to, though. I still like sci-fi stuff, but most shonen stuff like Fullmetal Alchemist or Death Note just doesn't interest me that much any more...

I love video games as well, but sadly I didn't bring any consoles with me to uni so all I have is a few PC games... my favourite games are either shooters like Deus Ex or slower-paced RPGs/SRPGs like Fire Emblem.

However, my biggest nerd secret would have to be mecha. I can spend literally hours obsessing over the latest Gundam designs, I play fan-translated mecha games, I've built goddamn plastic model robots imported from Japan! Sadly, my hobby is ridiculously niche and therefore I have never met anyone irl who shares my interest. :(

I've never played sports, but over the summer I became a bit of a fitness freak. I now lift weights and go running a fair amount, and it's enjoyable as hell! Uni gym membership was the best thing I've bought since I got here. Only just starting to develop abs, but my stamina has gone way up. Improving your fitness is just like levelling-up in a video game!

Ever since I came to uni I've really broken out of my shell, and now I'm out almost every other evening! It's expensive, but when all your costs are food and drink then you can afford to let yourself go. I honestly never knew how fun it to have friends until I came here. There's a few people here (and a couple more back home in London) who I love to bits, but to avoid embaressing them on a public forum I won't reveal their names. Love you guys, tho'. <3

So that's me. I really should stop talking now. :D


----------



## Scohui (Dec 3, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> Improving your fitness is just like levelling-up in a video game!


^This


----------



## Littlestream (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooh! Talking about myself is one thing that I like but never get to do :) Warning - long. 

I'm Audrey, and I absolutely love my name. I am quite short, with sort of mousy brown hair that seems to acquire new tangles as soon as I stop combing it. My eyes are blue and I wear glasses which I need desperately to see. It seems to run in the family since practically all my relatives wear glasses as well. I'm thirteen, and I'm american but am living in Germany for two years (and, thanks to the English lessons here, tend to use British spellings about 3/4 of the time), of which this is the second. I am in the seventh grade and like to think that I do quite well in school. I'm an only child but I have two cats and a frog all of whom are adorable <3

I love to read, write, play video games, draw, and sing. Things that combine those would be wonderful, which basically means that I've thought about getting into animation at some point in the future, but I know I would be pretty bad at it. 

I often get obsessed with a certain work and can hardly think of anything else, which can last anywhere from a month to a year, and does not seem to overlap. My current obsession is Homestuck, but in the past it has been Friendship is Magic, Naruto, Sailor Moon, Pokemon, Artemis Fowl, Tortall, Harry Potter, The Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel, Warriors and lots of other things that I'm too lazy to list. Getting over the obsession does not mean I am not interested in the work anymore, and the obsession could come back at any time - all it takes is for a new book to come out or the equivalent. It usually manifests itself in a lot of drawings of my favorite character, fanfiction that I never finish, and slipping references to it into every other sentence. Pokemon was actually the first time this happened, when I was about five. 

I have a dreadful attention span, am extremely shy, need music to think straight, and have an inferiority complex the size of Russia that I brought upon myself. I tend to start projects that I never finish, am very sensitive and prone to making a fool of myself by crying in class whenever someone teases me just enough, and tend to worry about getting dates wrong even if I know that it's the right date. I also most likely have OCD, which also seems to run in the family since my dad has it too. 

I travel a lot. I've been to Austria, Germany, the US, the Netherlands (actually I'm half Dutch), Turkey (lived there for half a year when I was seven), the UK, and probably some other countries when I was really little. I speak English and German fluently, and I know some Turkish and Dutch, and am currently learning Latin.

I tend not to make friends easily. I'm introverted, strange, and, honestly, I don't tend to make much of an effort. All my good, lasting friendships have been ones in which we just clicked. At school I'm that girl who sits on the windowsill, drawing, and I barely talk at all. I get along with boys my age better than girls, and talk with them more too, because they also pay more attention to me than the girls. I also think my quiet, sarcastic personality tends to be off-putting. 

I'm not really interested in religion. I guess I'm somewhere between being an atheist and agnostic? I just never really thought about it. Neither of my parents are really religious people. My dad was raised Jewish, and my mum was raised sort of Christian, but I've never really been religious at all. In terms of politics, I'm liberal, but I don't really think about that much either. I'm not too sure about my sexuality, and that actually is something I care about. 

I love all animals and I kind of care about everyone, even if they aren't very nice. The person I trust least in the world is myself, and I'm just glad that there are some people who like me anyway :)

Also I absolutely love sour candy :D And I use lots of emoticons.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 3, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> I moved up north to study a BA in History at the University of York - all my preconceptions about the north have been completely disproven, it's absolutely lovely up here!


York is the posh bit though, go anywhere else in the north and your preconceptions will probably come back lmao.


Hi I'm Brandon, I'm a nineteen year old shortarse born on 11th March 1992. I often find myself wishing I was born 30-40 years earlier so I would've seen the best bit of the 20th century first hand, but then I think it's probably better I was born when I was. I hope time travel happens one day.
I live in a complete bumhole of a town, Doncaster, in England. Last time I checked it was both the AIDS capital and the teen pregnancy capital of the UK. I've lived here all my life, my parents just moved up here because house prices were low. My dad's from London and my mum's from Stockholm. 

I love animals, especially cats, bears, seals and penguins. I've lived with tonnes of cats my whole life (currently there are 11 at my house and about 40 at my mum's house) and I have three of my own at the moment. They're named Candy, Cyclops and Paul. Paul is named after Paul McCartney and they both have the same birthday which is awesome.
One of my mum's cats just had a litter of kittens and I am hoping I can have one of the babbies. God I love kittens.

I am currently not in education or employment for a whole bunch of reasons, the biggest of which being crippling social anxiety disorder. Which is the reason I left my first uni back in February, and why I left my job four days ago. I'm still trying to look for more work which isn't very easy, and I intend to try university again next year. Hopefully I will be studying computer animation and special effects.
I don't like to define myself by my education, and I don't like people who do. You got 90 A*s at GCSE? Congratulations, you know how to work the stupid goddamn education system.

As you may have noticed, I can be quite bitter and mean at times. This is not my default setting however, I like to think that usually I am a lovely person with a fabulous sense of humour.

Since everyone else is talking about it, I am also QUILTBAG. I'm bisexual with a preference for men. Older men especially. To the point where it's shocking when I ever like a guy within 10 years of my own age. I mean the love of my life is in his 50s. He's also fictional though. Don't judge me.

Pokemon is probably my ~*main*~ interest. It is why I joined this forum 8 years ago and it is responsible for all of my current friendships bar one. I couldn't imagine my life without it, it has been the one thing over the past 12 years to be consistently good in my life.
My favourite five pokemon are: Teddiursa, Palpitoad, Gligar, Whirlipede Wheega and Excadrill. I could talk about pokemon all bloody day but I won't clog this post with it.

I'm not the biggest gamer in the world (mostly because I lack the funds to be so) but other games I like are the Sonic the Hedgehog series, the Legend of Zelda series, Persona 4, the original Spyro the Dragon trilogy, the Sims and the older Crash Bandicoot games.

Most of my TV interests are either old Britcoms or cartoons. I have however been watching Doctor Who since I was little because my dad is its biggest fan ever (if you challenge him on that, there is no way you will win). I also watch more reality TV than I would like to admit... oh and I also like Glee. For the music. I swear. It's Tailsy's fault that rat bastard.

I watch a shitload of movies. My dad is constantly educating me by getting me to watch awesome old films (old meaning not from this millennium basically). My favourite movie is Back to the Future and I could probably recite the entire thing from start to finish. As of recently, I am attempting to watch every movie Clint Eastwood has ever been in, which will take a while hjfghfh

Like most people I love music. Queen are my favourite band ever ever ever you don't even know how much I love them you guys. I saw them live with Paul Rodgers in 2008 and it was the Best Day Ever. I've also seen We Will Rock You twice.
My taste in music is probably a bit odd but not that odd. It includes classic rock, good pop, shit pop but not today's level of shit, country, soundtracks from musicals, video game soundtracks, glam metal, Japanese stuff and probably at least a little bit of most genres you could think of off the top of your head.

Crikey I dunno what else to put now. Er like ultraviolet and Cirrus I am one of these people that will cry at anything, except I rarely show it in front of other people. WHY CAN'T I HOLD ALL THESE FEELINGS.

Oh I remember what else I was gonna put. I draw. But I never show people my drawings. I used to, but then I just got so self concious that I just. Stopped. Most of what I draw these days is shipping crap anyway. And I only really ship two pairings so. Pretty repetitive probably.
I really bloody wish I had some talent in something though, preferably some musical talent. 

I will end this by mentioning how much I love my friends, they are all fabulous and I would be nowt without them. Also none of them are gangsta or street.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi!  I'm Cory, 14 years old, born in Vancouver, British Columbia, and now residing in Victoria, British Columbia.

Victoria... Is an interesting city.  As bulbasaur stated, it has the lowest average yearly snowfall of all Canadian cities, which makes it a great hideout for old people and people from other countries who wanted to move to Canada, but hate snow.  When one refers to Victoria, 99% of the time they are referring to the thirteen tiny municipalities of Greater Victoria: Victoria, Saanich, Oak Bay, Esquimalt, View Royal, Colwood, Langford, Highlands, Metchosin, Central Saanich, North Saanich, Sidney, and Sooke.  All together the metropolitan area has a population of about 350 000.  I live right on the border of Saanich and View Royal (though technically in Saanich), but go to school in Esquimalt.  Victoria also resides below the 49th parallel, meaning that you can go down to the harbour and see Washington state quite easily.  We can also see the Olympic Mountains quite easily any where in the city, and when it's clear enough I can see Mount Baker from the deck of my house.

But enough about this city that I plan to move far, far away from, more about me!  As I have mentioned before, I am in Grade 9 in a "Challenge" program, which focuses around critical thinking and "Gifted" learners.  There is only group of Grade 9 Challenge students, so for all of our Challenge classes we all stick together.  Because of our similar minds we have quickly formed a distinct camaraderie.  I am one of the "leaders" of our class, holding the title of Male Challenge Grade Rep, and considered one of the most popular kids in the group (yay).

I am hardly political or religious at all.  As I'm fourteen I can't vote, and even when I come of age I probably won't anyway.  I like knowing who's won after the election so I don't seem stupid, but I really couldn't care less.  Religiously, I consider myself an atheist, though my parents aren't aware of this and still believe me to hold their same Christian beliefs.  The entirety of my family besides my parents (and my favourite uncle, I believe) are quite devout Christians, which can be annoying, to the point where when I was younger I wasn't allowed to wear a Yu-Gi-Oh t-shirt because my (other) uncle abhorred "hellish" creatures.  Though, I still like most of my family.  I have two grandmothers, a grandfather, a step-grandfather, 8 uncles, 7 aunts, and 25/26 cousins.

I want to take up sports commentating as an occupation when I am older, as I love almost every single sport (UFC is pretty much the only one I won't watch, and yet I still follow who are the current champions and all that).  Personally I like Golf, Hockey, and American Football the most, though I can easily watch a full game of Canadian Football, Soccer (or normal football for a lot of you), Baseball, Tennis (a match in this case), and sometimes Basketball.  One of my aunts has a connection with a sideline reporter with TSN, Canada's largest Sports broadcaster, which I hope to come into contact with when I pursue my dream job.

I used to read a lot, but these days I don't pick up many books.  Currently I'm rereading the Inheritance books before I get the final one, but that's about it.  I enjoy Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, The Bartimaeus Trilogy, and a ton of others that I cannot think of right now.  For Television I watch Glee, the new Hawaii 5-O, Raising Hope, and New Girl, though my three favourite TV shows of all time are Seinfeld, M*A*S*H, and The Dick Van Dyke Show.  In the movie world I love Inception, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, the new Star Trek, and other geeky titles.  The one chick flick I like is The Devil Wears Prada, because Anne Hathaway :D  I also like the sappy romantic comedy and _not a chick flick_ "Love, actually".

I have never been in a relationship, though a few girls have asked me out before, all to which I happily denied.  I'm straight, though I know a few QUILTBAGs, all of whom are _awesome_.  For over a year and a half I've had a crush on the same girl, and have done absolutely nothing about it :D  Up until I started high school this year we were in the same school, though she's a grade below me and I only really saw her in Band and Musical Theater.  So, because of our separation I've only seen her twice in the last 5 months, but every time I see her I melt a bit.  It's kind of sad really, but i always try and hope.

That is me.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 3, 2011)

Control of Dialga said:


> No offense to our atheists here, but I hate them.


You can't really say no offense and then say "i hate them" and expect us not to get offended o.o especially considering an extremely large portion of this forum is atheist


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, my name is Zora. Yes, that is my actual name. I live in Wildwood, Illinois, which... I'm not sure whether it's its own town or a subdivision of Grayslake. Whatever.

 I am 19 years old, 5'6" and ~110 lbs with red hair and green eyes, a cisgendered female, an atheist, a freshman in college and a lesbian.

I really really really like Pokemon, MLP:FiM, Fallout, Minecraft, the Legend of Zelda and most kinds of music.

I really really really dislike Homestuck, stupid people and the kinds of music known as metal and rap.

 I am engaged to a wonderful woman by the name of Sable, some of you might have seen her posts around (DJ P0N-3 for reference, but she's since left the forum), and plan on moving in with her to Woodstock, New York come June.

 I also have five best friends that still go here (High Moon, Coloursfall, Sunflower, Flareth, RavenMarkku), and a few that don't.

I'm quite nervous about my move. I've never lived outside of Illinois for more than a week, so it's a very big thing for me. The only thing keeping me from moving right now, however, is money issues and the fact that I'm being funded for college until the summer and don't want to waste it.

I don't take too kindly to people telling me the way I live my life is wrong. I have a fundie conservative grandmother always on my ass about my lack of religion and the fact that I like women, and a mother who insists that I try to find a job in this economy /and/ go to school at the same time while she sits on her fat ass and does nothing and I really, _really_ cannot wait to get as far away from them as possible.

I am majoring in graphic design and animation. Not because it's considered a plush, easy, artsy job, but because damn it it's what I like to do.

I must admit that I enjoy college. It's a very different environment from high school... especially my high school. I went to a school designed for juvenile delinquents and those with behavioral disorders, despite not having any very notable ones myself, at the behest of a corrupt social worker who backed my family into a corner until they had no choice but to send me there. She was fired for it, the last I heard, but to this day I would love nothing more than to see her beheaded.

I have an intense dislike of sports in general.

That's about it.


----------



## Stormecho (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm Storm/Stormecho and I live in Canada. I currently go to York University in Toronto, and I kind of ramble when I talk about myself so good luck making sense of this!

I'm female, 18 - I almost typed 17, I have terrible memory of my age - and of Polish heritage but born in Canada. My family is sort of Catholic, with my grandmother believing the most and my brother and I not believing at all. My brother is 10-11 years older than me and we're pretty cool siblings who don't fight and hang out, though sometimes he leaves me to deal with all the chores like walking the dog, which is kind of annoying. Just because I'm less social than him doesn't mean I don't want to sit around and enjoy myself rather than venturing into the cold.

I like animals a lot, and want a ton of pets at any given moment. I recently had to put my bastard rabbit down (bastard due to having a jerkish, coolkid attitude and not because he had no known father) and I'm still going through some pain with that. I believe myself to be aromantic asexual but this is all still fuzzy so I'm not really sure and I constantly doubt myself if the subject is brought up. I'm very liberal in my political views, and I get shocks whenever I listen in on Polish politics, though the new party that's popped up seems to be really promising.

I'm taking East Asian Studies with a Japanese slant, and I can write and read both kana, though I suck at kanji and I still have a lot of trouble with Japanese particles. My accent is fairly good for that, but it also helps that I suck at rolling my r's and I stumble a lot when I speak Polish because vocabulary slips out of my head like water through a sieve.

I write fanfiction and fantasy and I want to become a published writer at some point. I do like anime and manga, and I have a ton of favourite videogames (SKYWARD SWOOOOORD) but no real favourite bands, though I think if I had to choose something with the most songs I liked it'd be Homestuck's music team. I am a Homestuck fan, if a recent one and sometimes my life gets devoured by it. I also like Doctor Who! I haven't watched 11 though, just 9 and 10.

I try to be supportive of all religions but I sometimes get a kneejerk reaction to Catholicism which I am trying to get past because it is not fair to others. I'm sort of a social hermit and I RP a lot but I find it difficult to open up and make friends with others outside of my close circle. I'm sort of spiritual at times - stuff has happened to me that's weird/coincidental and I put a lot of stock in dreams, as mine tend to exhibit rather interesting characteristics. I'm big on lots of physical affection and cuddles and such, but only with people I'm close with. I can't actually judge physical appearance for attractiveness, and I have a terrible memory for names and faces, which also sometimes gives me trouble when I try to be social. 

I have anxiety disorder and I'm a terrible procrastinator which makes things worse, and my self-esteem is pretty bad. I cry really easily too so sometimes I'm just a big blubbering mess of stuff. I'm good at schoolwork when I try but the problem is that I don't try much. I like doing my own thing which sadly does not fit in much with school. :/ I'm absentminded - I have so many ideas in my head all the time that I need to go outside, no matter the temperature and weather, and swing with headphones on to sort of narrow down my thoughts to about five different things at once instead of twenty. I forget things a lot and suck at finding things - I overlook what I'm supposed to be searching for and I lose track of what I'm about to say and I'm generally an absurdly awkward person.

This is all I can think of for now, so, uh, have fun reading through this mess.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 3, 2011)

Alrighty then, where do I start...?

My name is Connor, but about 2/3rds of people I know in real life start calling me "Sofa" as well online for some reason. I spend a lot of my free time on the computer, but I do enjoy the outdoors and try to spend some time outside at least a couple of times a week. Also, it's December 3 and our yard isn't covered in snow, which is wimpy. _Bring it on, winter_.

I am a sophomore in high school, or Grade 10 if you prefer to call it that. I'm a big science and math geek, having been selected to enter in the Michigan Math Prize Competition and making it to the second part, which only about a fifth of the entrants get to. (It did kick my ass, though.) I pretty much like all of the classes I happen to be in, though.

My electives are all musical: Band, Jazz Band, Choir. I play the clarinet in both bands and sing bass in choir. I also play the piano (sometimes) and I attempt to play the guitar but I'm honestly pretty terrible. I'll get better eventually, though. At least I hope so. I also write music sometimes but it usually sounds like shit. I listen to about anything that I think sounds good, which is all weird or old: Rush and Pink Floyd are really the only things I regularly listen to that most people would recognize, but maybe some people will know of Diablo Swing Orchestra, Pendulum, and Nightwish. Also, lots of video game music.

I play a hell of a lot of video games. Mostly on the PC, but I have a PS2 and a Wii as well. My favorites would have to be Minecraft and the Mass Effect series, but Terraria, Team Fortress 2, Okami, Shadow of the Colossus, Half-Life 2, Left 4 Dead 2, and the Portal series are all also great. I have a Steam and can be found in the TCoD group for anybody who wants to add me.

I would consider myself very liberal and progressive. My politics are very left-wing, which is rather unfortunate for an American I guess. I am also a feminist and an atheist (what a fucking shock). In fact, I don't think religion has a place in politics at all and that it just fucks everything up when it gets there. I was born a white, heterosexual, tall, American cisgender male of Anglo-Saxon descent, meaning I got lucky in terms of societal privilege, which is dumb and everybody should be equal but I guess that's something we'll have to work for instead.

I also sometimes have colossal lapses of judgement and reason, which are thankfully very rare.

I read Homestuck and I happen to think it's wonderful, but that's simply my opinion. One which happens to be shared by quite a few people.

I might watch MLP: FiM at some point, whenever I happen to get around to it.

I'm currently single and that's not very likely to change any time soon.

AMENDMENT: In terms of appearance, I'm a tall dude (6'1"/185cm) with curly, dark brown hair and narrow hazel eyes that make me look somewhat Asian if I don't have my glasses on. My shoulders are very broad, but I weigh slightly below average.

That's...about it, really. If you read this whole thing, wow, congratulations and thank you.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Dec 3, 2011)

...Okay, let's see how this goes

Hi there! My name is Brandon. I'm sixteen as of last month, and I currently live in Southern California. I want to get out of here as soon as possible, as this small town I'm in is filled with pretty much the degenerates of my generation. I've been to England multiple times, and I lived there during the early years of my life. I never really picked up the accent until my last few constant visits.

So currently I'm a junior in highschool. I have my driver's permit, I plan to get my license within a couple months. Once I graduate from here, I plan to take a friend with me and go on a large road-trip, probably one that I won't be coming back to my current town from.

I have a large fascination for music. I adore everything about it. I play the bass guitar, and while it was challenging at first, I've managed to teach myself without any professional lessons. I play it frequently and modestly, but I'm always learning new things.

I have an addiction to texting :c

Uh, what else...OH I run parkour. It's my second passion next to bass, and I run almost as frequently. It's exhilarating running across rooftops and taking risks when you're flying through the air. Although, as a result, I throw caution to the wind even when I'm not parkour-ing, and it usually causes me to create a clumsy look for myself, and I get hurt quite easily XD

Oh, I'm also an agnostic. I really don't care about religion all that much, although when people start preaching their religion religiously to me, I tend to get quite irritated.

I love video games, WWE, Pokemon (of course), photography, poetry, literature, and the few friends that I truly call friends.

THAT'S IT, I HOPE YOU ENJOYED THIS SMALL VENTURE INTO MARKKU'S LIFE


----------



## Flora (Dec 3, 2011)

> I am a QUILTBAG. I consider myself bisexual because I've had crushes on two girls, but my boyfriend says I can't be bi_sexual_ until I've actually _done_ something with a girl (which I can't do for a number of reasons) and that I'm merely bi_curious._  I guess he has a point, but my physical attraction to one of the girls  was so strong that I know I would have done things with her if she'd  reciprocated it. :x


By that logic I'm asexual. Your sexuality is technically determined by whether or not you _would,_ not if you _have_. (in other words, if you're sexually attracted to a particular gender/both genders)

Anyways, hi, guys! I'm Rachel, sometimes called Rach, Chel, Chello, Little One, You Idiot...and of course Flora on here (since that was my username for a long time). I live in Pennsylvania in a place I jokingly call "near-Philadelphia" because I spend 70.62% of my life. As my name would suggest, I'm a female, one who loves to sing, wishes she wasn't so flat-chested, and gets frustrated that her friends treat her like a little kid just because my birthday's at the end of August.

I'm not straight (bisexual, no real preference), with a frustrating tendency to crush on my friends, who never like me back. (for example, I've had a crush on my best friend for a year and three months...and of course she's straight and has a boyfriend *sigh*) I've only had one significant other in the history of ever, and that was not fun, man. (though it was fun going all "oh, I've seen worse" and watching the _blank stares)_

I have majormajormajor self-esteem issues. And have some stray morbid thoughts. Such as a scary post in some places.

I have a tumblr, on which I have written aforementioned scary post. And nearly gave my friend a heart attack in the process.

Uh, I'm planning to major in Musical Theater when I go to college, since I can actually act and i like singing. Though my parents tend to undermine more self-confidence when they talk about that. ("well we all know my director is biased.." "but what if she's not?" THANKS DAD.)

yeah that's about all the important stuff.


----------



## Ever (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there! My name is Maya and I have been alive for 12 years! I'm quite insecure and generally pretty messed up, but you wouldn't know it unless I told you (probably). I'm not crazy, but insane- That's crazy with a plan. I am a perfectionist and pretty girly, as I love makeovers/sleepovers. In general, I'd say I'm pretty social, but if you don't know me, I can come across as shy. In fact, I've been getting quieter over the years. I like to read, particularly fantasy/adventure. One of my favorite author is Tamora Pierce. Some of my other hobbies are songwriting, singing, and dancing. I also play flute. I guess I'd say I have a boyfriend... long story. Anyways, as far as school, I have a couple close friends but I tend to be a loner, which I am perfectly fine with. I have an addiction to texting. and TCoD. 

I like Ingrid Michaelson and Taylor Swift and Sara Bareilles and lots of other artists. Because I like music :3 I listen to pretty much everything, but I listen mostly to alternative and pop. I don't like rap. I like indie. Besides music, I like MLP! Rarity is my favorite character. And and and... I think that's it.

I'm rambling on too much! That's it for now, then. Feel free to drop by, I like just talking.


----------



## Saith (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm Saith, or Aaron.
My surname's cooler, but as I have Facebook, it's probably best not to say.

I'm Welsh - though as I'm from Gwent, I'm hardly going to fill any stereotypes. I've lived all over Wales, as I've never really had a stable home. Thankfully though, I now live on my own means, and will never have to worry about that shit again.

I'm a tranny. Probably. Maybe? I'm not sure anymore. The dysphoria comes and goes - which is a blessing, I guess. I haven't cried since I was six years old.

My parents used to be junkies - thankfully my mum's all better now, after going to Weston-Super-Mare for rehab, and now she lives in Bournemouth with my younger brother and sister.
My dad on the other hand bums around Fairwater, sucking dicks for smack. So proud.

Speaking of my brother - I found out about him when he was, I think, two? My mum had been coming to Wales without him so my sister and I didn't get jealous or something? I'm not sure why. Still, I love him more than anything - he's such a cool dude. That's why, when my mum was in hospital, I dropped my A-levels and moved up to England to look after him and my sister. She's a bitch, but never to me so it's okay.

I'm agnostic, but not for any specific religion, and while I'm not a communist, I really hate the 'rich morality' thing we've got going on. Maybe because I'm poor. And I don't mean 'student poor' or shit, I mean 'poor for life'. I have no skills, and shitty A-level results. After Christmas, I'm going to get an SIA quallification, though,because... Well... Fuck it, if I'm going to have such a manly body, I might as well make use of it.

Finally, I took this photo earlier this evening, and a whole bunch of my friends are coming around tonight, and I'm going to dance and drink and screw. 'Cause there's nothing better to do.

Good times.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, I won't reveal my name because it will be incredibly easy to figure out who I am if I say it... I'm 24 years old (probably the oldest that posts regularly, correct me if I'm wrong), have a Bachelor's degree in Law and currently work in my country's judicial system, but I'm thinking about leaving my job because I want to pursue other goals.

I'm (to the best of my knowledge) cisgendered and heterosexual. I don't have much experience with relationships because all the girls I fell in love with were bitches I wasn't very successful with courting girls. I'm very shy (especially with girls), don't go out often and like to spend time leisurely at home, though I have a few friends who I sometimes go out with.

I haven't been able to grow out of Pokémon because, well, I just can't, I love them little creatures! Houndoom is my favourite, though I not always use him in my teams since the typing doesn't always match well with the other Pokémon. I used to like Bulbasaur back when I started playing Blue, but nowadays I refuse to choose anything but the Fire starter at the beginning of the game, even if it's harder to complete the game with it (like in Red and Blue), and even if it looks absolutely ridiculous (like Emboar). I used to play Pokémon competitively back in the GSC days (probably the old timers here will remember Netbattle and the pre-Smogon era) but I don't do it anymore since I can't use many of my favourites effectively and I don't like the game mechanics past Gen II (I'm from a time when Pokémon didn't die in one hit most of the time).

My political views are heavily left-wing biased, but I never trust governments, left-wing or not. I support gay marriage and legalisation of abortion. I wish there wasn't so much prejudice in the world. The only intolerance I feel is towards intolerance itself.

I don't consider myself an atheist but I'm not affiliated to any religion despite having been baptised in the Catholic Church. Religion does interest me because of the mystery of afterlife, for which science can't come up with a valid explanation yet.

My tastes are what I put in my profile: Pokémon games, anime (Hellsing and Death Note among my favourites), TV shows (Lost, above all, and generally anything HBO produces), books... I like rock music, from classic rock to heavy metal, my favourite bands are Deep Purple and Guns 'n' Roses. I'm interested in philosophy, though since I waste too much time in front of my computer most of my knowledge comes from the classes I took at uni.

Currently I'm writing a novel. It's split into two parts: in the first one, the protagonist is eight years old and finds out about her powers, in the second she's seventeen years old and has to deal with the struggles of teen life as well as creatures who are after her. I'm worried the first part might get too big... Though we'll see how it'll turn out. I'm also interested in doing a Pokémon fanfic at some point, based on Team Noctis (in my sig) and their trainer's quest to become champion of his region.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, I wasn't expecting so much of a response! Awesome! And reading through I noticed I didn't say a lot of things. So here I am 'editing'... New stuff in bold.



> *My name is Ashley. I'm 21. *I'm American. I live in Minnesota, smack right in the middle of the country. It's an odd combination of farms and big cities. I grew up in Minneapolis. I'm a Twins fan. I'm not a Vikings fan. Go Pack. I like the Wild but I've been a Anaheim Ducks fan since I was a kid. I hunt, fish, and play hockey and softball. Michelle Bachmann is a nutjob, you want her? TAKE HER. I say 'pop' when I refer to any drink that's fizzy. Yes I say Minneso-tah that's how it's said dammit. :p
> 
> *I was adopted when I was ten. In high school I had major depression and started cutting. I now know how to deal with emotions and do regular talks at middle schools with a group that talks about bullying and depression. In high school I was the person that was involved in everything though. I was a Retreat Team leader and was an overall active student.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 4, 2011)

so let me tell you stuff about myself

Hello there. I'm Silke. I'm 17 years old and from Norway. I'm short with brown hair and grey eyes, and I wear glasses. I like gaming, drawing and cosplay, and I use the internet much more than what's good for me.

I'm currently in 2nd year in high school, in media and communications. It's fun when it's not about filming and stuff... and this year we're learning 3D! :D I have several awesome people in my class, so school is okay. I like high school much better than secondary, because subjects I'm actually interested in and less strict rules about many things and such. When I grow up, I want to be a game designer or illustrator or something.

I love gaming(though I haven't gamed as much as I want to the last years) and some of the series I like include Mario, Pokémon(of course), Zelda... and Ace Attorney, which I just got into (a bit late, maybe? meh) and I'M LOVING THAT SERIES SO MUCH OH MY GOD WHY DIDN'T I GET THOSE GAMES BEFORE AND it's kind of my obsession lately okay. I have a Wii, a 3DS and a DS, oh, and a GBA.

I enjoy cosplaying - dressing up as fictional characters. I've been doing it for the last two years and... it's just great. It also helped me a lot in being less socially awkward and meeting new people with the same interests, so that's a plus too... I think if it wasn't for cosplay, I'd never have met more than half the friends I have now. Conventions are awesome places and great for meeting new friends... plus they are really fun, with lots of stuff going on. Drawing is fun. I love drawing my own characters, which are mostly anthro animals because I like anthros and why not. Plus the occasional fanart.

I like some anime/manga too. Hetalia, Ika Musume, Azumanga Daioh, Lucky Star, Mushishi to name a few.

I... think I might be QUILTBAG too? Lately, I've been wondering if I'm asexual but I'm not 100% sure quite yet. I've never had any real interest in sex and the idea of me in such a situation just seems awkward and weird. I've also never felt attracted to someone.

In real life, I'm pretty shy if you don't know me, and the best way to approach me is talking about something I like. When you get to know me, I'm a pretty fun, weird person. I'm trying to get better at schoolwork and such, but I'm just a lazyass procrastinator at heart and always seems to do it at the last minute... I'm a bit of a daydreamer and often lost in my own thoughts... I'm the type of person that would just sit down and stare up in the sky when outside, and hey doesn't that cloud look like a bunny? Or a pineapple? Or a Tetris block. I'm usually a calm, laid-back and easy-going person, with a short temper at times, and I tend to shout and swear at inanimate objects when they don't do as I want them to.

 I have a tumblr too. Expect Ace Attorney and Nintendo and Hetalia and Homestuck and random fun stuff and other things I like.

I'm single, which is probably going to stay that way for a while, even more so as I'm not looking.

aand now for RANDOM TRIVIA FUNTIMES: 
- I'm a moderator at another forum. Specifically, a Norwegian Nintendo forum. And I'm enjoying every moment of it.
- My useless talent is misreading stuff. Just search my posts in the misreadings thread and just WHOA SO MANY POSTS.
- Internet memes are a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine... even more so in that's it's not especially "guilty" either.
- I'm allergic to kiwi and walnuts. I'm sad about that first one because kiwis are yummy, (as for walnuts, they're okay enough but not really a loss)
- I learned to read at the age of 3.

soooo there you have it, might update with more crap later if I come up with something


----------



## Dragon (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi I'm Dragon (or Windy, not WD) and I like to talk a lot!

No one seems to be able to spell my real name properly. I'm Filipino-Chinese (though for some reason people think I'm Korean or Japanese?) and live in Canada, Toronto to be exact. I'm in grade 10 (or second year high school) and 15 years old. I'm in the IB Programme, if anyone knows what that is! The idea that I'll be allowed to drive a car next year is ridiculous and still takes me by surprise every time I think about it. I do next to none of my homework which is ridiculously bad since I have no idea what's going on in math class and I'm borderline failing! Though since a pass is 70 I don't know how much of a problem that is. Instead of homework or paying attention in class, I doodle, think about useless things and mock the teachers.

I wouldn't consider myself attractive, and since no one's said anything to me that indicates either way I guess I'm just average. Average height, long hair, brown eyes, short, bitten fingernails though I file the nails on my right hand to a point. I like to think that I'm sort of interesting to be around, but most people probably find me annoying and immature. I'd classify myself as introverted, but on the internet and with close friends I end up going on and on like this. Also I suck around new people and have a low bullshit tolerance.

In terms of religion, I'm Christian though I've sort of been having troubles with faith recently. And I guess I'm QUILTBAG? Asexual, maybe? I've never really been interested in anyone, and while I can see myself being with someone in the future it seems like a long way down the road. Ridiculously, not worth thinking about far away from now. I'm not sure exactly where I stand in politics, but that's probably since I've only started to take an honest interest in them a few months ago after we started history class.

I wanted to go into law or a branch of law last year, but since that's only because I played Phoenix Wright that might not be the best career choice. I think forensics or criminology are interesting, so I'm looking into those as well. tbh, I'd probably be fine with anything that doesn't involve math because fuck math. I also want to do something that involves writing or art, but my parents probably wouldn't let me do anything like that because of reasons. Something involving music would also be interesting! I've taken piano for around seven years and the flute for three or four, though recently I've gotten into arranging or improvising stuff.

Aside from Pokemon, I'm mostly interested in video games. I only have Nintendo systems, so I've never gotten the chance to play PS3 or XBox360 stuff. I keep meaning to get PC games but :V My life is basically fandom. My main things right now are Ace Attorney, Ghost Trick, Homestuck and Professor Layton, and some niche things that no one's heard of like Avalon Code and Touhou, I guess? 

Also I go to conventions and cosplay! I've been to two so far, one a year, and I was Pokemon Trainer and Toph from Avatar: The Last Airbender. Next year I'm planning to be Maya from Ace Attorney, or if that falls through I'll be Toon Link or something. I want to be Terezi from Homestuck, but grey body paint is too much work ugh.

I hardly watch TV except for like three shows; Survivor, The Amazing Race and House. Also some smaller series like Flashpoint and Once Upon A Time that basically no one's heard about. Also I avoid shipping. Fighting and flaming people over the relationships of people who don't exist is ridiculous also why do you care about the relationships of people who don't exist again?

Uh I mostly listen to video game music and soundtracks, and things that are dramatic. I don't really have a favourite genre of music and just listen to.. things that I like? Dubstep is cool though.

I consider myself athletic, or at least, I was last year and before that. I don't have gym/phys ed anymore so I'm way less active than I was before but I was one of the best distance runners in our class then. I like volleyball when my teammates aren't five years younger than me and I have to be the main player, or when they're not five years older than me, and I'm the third wheel. Team sports probably aren't my thing. Badminton is cool too! Doubles can be _infuriating_, though. Singles badminton is the best. While I don't _like_ swimming apparently I'm good at it, and I'm a few classes away from being a lifeguard! So I know a decent amount of CPR.

What else?  I've done some traveling, but I've only ever been to the US. I use memes irl sometimes though I sort of stopped doing that after I realized no one got any of them. When someone does we automatically become best friends, though! Though there was this one guy who followed me around for a while after he realized I was an internet person and now I avoid him. Also I've started using lots of exclamation marks since September!

So that's me! I'll probably edit out potentially embarrassing things laters.


----------



## M&F (Dec 4, 2011)

My name is Felippe and I hate my name. Apparently, an uncle of mine wanted me and my brother to have specific name lenghts because of some numerological stuff; my brother was supposed to be stern and hard-working, and I was supposed to be friendly and loving. Ironically, he's a lazy bum and I'm anti-social. I'm from São Paulo, São Paulo, Brazil (know when the city and the state have the same?), and I'm seventeen years old. I'm not supposed to say most people know me as Metallica Fanboy, because I go by a variety of aliases; only in this forum am I known as that (although people in other places do ocasionally notice I'm a Metallica fanboy).

I'm spiteful enough that I can't really trust my own judgement of pretty much anything, and if you have any interest whatsoever in this boring shit, it might be a good idea to take it with a pinch of salt.

I've been an atheist since age seven or eight. I'm not going to pretend I was some kind of logical free thinker at these times; my initial reasons were incredibly silly. Either way, I grew some real reasons later. My parents are both religious; neither of them liked this turn of events. My mother time and again flails wimpy reasons why I should believe, and if she weren't incredibly stubborn and incapable of reasoning with someone, I'd win every single argument. As for my father, I'm not even sure of what he knows and what he thinks. I'm not sure which side I dislike worse.

I've gone to someplace small a couple of blocks from my house for preschool, then got stuck into a hellhole of a Christian school for seven years. Over the course of these two, I've met three guys which I once called best friends, all of whom would later start to ignore me as being incredibly stupid in a toxic environment garnered every negative social thing I can fathom. I was bullied heavily throughout my last two years there, before I finally managed to convince my parents to let me transfer. As for the former best friends, I've lost touch with all three, although I know one of then went on to become a pothead arsonist asshole.

My last four years of school were spent in one of the most prestigious schools of the country (which isn't exactly small, mind you). Most people know it as that place which is insanely hard to land good grades in and whose students end up having to study a lot; I get by without that terribly much sacrifice, though. I'd have graduated by now, except I botched the final philosophy test, which means that'll have to wait until a few days into December.

Having studied in such a big name place, I'm aiming high for college. Where I live it's not very typical to go away from your hometown for higher education; I'm trying to get into the best public university around, though. I seem to have scored well enough in the entry exam, but I won't know if I did well until the average grade is revealed, and even if I pass, there's a second exam to deal with.

The whole bullying thing completely reshaped my personality. The harmful interactions initially led me to believe solitude was the path to wisdom, so, I intentionally tried to be colder and less capable of feeling, and I was never satisfied with my progress in that. Now I know this is totally bullshit, but what can I say, the twelve-year-old imbecile got his way. I've already mentioned spiteful and anti-social, and then there's also incapable of trust and paranoid. The only reason why I can rant to these lenghts is that, after a lot of bottling up, it's tempting.

I'm male, heterosexual and cisgender. And I'm glad, because boy, I'm surrounded by stereotype-spewing homophobes. I get into enough arguments without having to defend myself, and I'm not even any good at arguing. For reference, my parents dislike the idea of being friends with trans*people (ugh, that's tough to pluralize, sorry if I screwed it up), and I've had to argue with my brother over whether asexuality is a thing once. As for whether I've been in a relationship, that depends on whether short-lived, batshit ridiculous Internet fling counts; I've had one of those, and nothing else. The whole not trusting thing, as well the not being intereseted in conversation unless it's interesting thing, are factors that severly hamper any chance I'd have at, well, scoring.

I don't care much about politics; most if not all candidates around here totally suck, and I'm more for deciding the best with regards for the situation than following a set in stone ideology. I'm still usually supposed to pretend I have a preference or another, though, because now being pseudo politically aware is all trendy where I live, and cynicism gets mistaken for conformism and demonized.

I'm going to study law at uni. I'm not sure whether I'll like it; it's a win-win thing, though, because if I want something else after I'm done, a law degree means a lot around here, so, getting one won't be a waste of time.

Music and videogames are my top interests; not much outside of that spectre interests me. Obviously, I'm a huge fan of Metallica. I also enjoy metal in general, as well as several other rock bands and even a little bit of other genres. I've been taking guitar classes since last year, too. As for videogames, I have a preference for Nintendo, but my brother has been all socially self-aware recently and wants to get a PS3, as well as, as he put it, "reduce the amount of videogames in the house" (as if he cares about the house at all, he should probably learn which towel is his before he starts making decisions about what we should own). Favorite among my videogaming series are Pokémon (duh), Fire Emblem, Heroes of Might and Magic, Ace Attorney, Mortal Kombat and likely countless others I'm failing to remember. There are also plenty of webcomics I'm a fan of: Homestuck, xkcd, Basic Instructions, Order of the Stick and Darths & Droids.

I'm quite unhealthy. Not weight-related unhealthy; I just happened to score myself an inherited problem from each parent (knee anomaly from mom, respiratory disease from dad). I also have vicious allergic bouts which can be anything ranging from minor cough attacks to red eyes and exhaustion. And to top it all of, I have a face muscle problem that, left untreated, would have caused me to be come increasingly snory and someday choke to death in my sleep. Of course, I'm undergoing treatment; I have to do facial exercises daily. It looks as silly as it sounds. As for fitness, I have a terrible diet because I'm a picky eater, but I work out regularly, so, it checks out; I'm not exactly athletic, but not fat either.

Whoa, I've mentioned all that and there are still things I haven't touched upon. I guess you get know yourself pretty well when you're the only person you get to know pretty well.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi! My name is Ewan. A lot of the older members here will recognise and know me, but it's possible and probable that lots of the newer members won't because I don't post very often. 

I'm a twenty year old homosexual atheist biology student who currently lives in Cardiff, which is in Wales. The whole gay thing isn't even something I think about very often, either -- it's just kind of a thing that is, and I'm okay with it. There was a long time where I felt awkward or uncomfortable with it, but last year I made some really good friends who've helped me a hell of a lot more than they actually know. Speaking of good friends, I have really, really good friends. Like I've already said they've helped me get through a lot of things, and probably more things than even I've noticed, and I'm really glad I know these guys.

I grew up in a small village in the south Wales valleys. It's kind of a deceptive place really, because it's so pretty that you automatically think it's going to be lovely, but it isn't, not really. It's full of unemployment, teenage pregnancy and barely anyone goes on to university. I'm the only boy in my year group to go to university, and I'm the only person who actually moved out of the village to do it (and even then I only managed to get to Cardiff). It's great for old people and young families, I think, but for everyone else I'd suggest gong to live somewhere else. Your children will definitely receive a better education elsewhere and they won't grow up in an environment where it's 'cool' to fail. I'm honestly not sure if I'd change my childhood. There are things that I'd love to change, and other things that I think I'd like to keep, but it's not something I dwell on because it's already happened and I can't change that, can I? 

I kind of sort of live on my own now. I house share whilst at university and it's great because I get to live with my friends, and that's awesome because I basically always have someone to talk to or to give me a hug if I'm feeling sad. That's for about nine months out of every year, and technically the other three months I spend at one of my parents' houses, although that hasn't really been the case. Last year I spent about a month travelling through Europe in the summer, and this year I'll be spending the same amount of time in Kenya, so it's fair to say that I've basically moved out. And that's wonderful, because although I'm fond of my family I much prefer being able to live on my own terms and do what I want to do. I think that's just what happens when you grow up.

I used to really hate being touched. I don't mean just sexually, either. I hated hugs. I really didn't like it when someone just casually touched me, or leaned against me, or did any of those things that friends do without really thinking about it. I've changed, though. I think I'm making up for lost time, but I kind of like touching now. Just a brief shoulder squeeze, or a lean, or a hug or something like that, but I'm much more expressive with my friends now. I don't mind if I'm touched, and I like hugs, and I like cuddling, too. Cuddling would have been a total no-go about two years ago, but now I'm perfectly happy to cuddle with friends. Hooray progress!

I've already written a lot and I still don't feel like I've said very much at all! I think there's so much more to me than I've really put down here in words, and I'm not sure I could capture _me_ well enough to give a proper image of who I am. People are nuanced and have all sorts of hidden depths and shallows and I don't think I could really pick out a few things that describe me perfectly. I guess I could try, but I'd still feel like I'm missing something out. Maybe that's silly? I think I could probably reduce myself to two or three things that could allow you to get a feel for who I am, but that doesn't really feel right to me. I guess it's something that depends on which sides of me you actually see and get to know. I'm going to be different things to different people, and I think that's okay, because it's really rare for one person to see absolutely every side of someone. (I think?)

Sometimes I feel as if people have the wrong image or conception of me, and that makes me a little bit sad. I try to be nice and friendly, and I think I succeed. I know that I can come across as perhaps overly loud or domineering, but I try not to be and when I notice I'm doing it I stop. I tend to have strong opinions and I know that a lot of people find that off-putting, especially when I can be quite aggressive in an argument or a debate (and I don't mean to be nasty or rude, it's just how I am sometimes). Recently I've tried to be a bit softer in my approach, but I'm not sure how well it's worked, really.

I absolutely love having actual conversations. I like to talk to people about things. Conversation is something that a lot of people just don't do any more and it makes me sad. That's one reason I've become a lot closer to one of my friends recently: we both like talking about things. Like, anything. We'll sit down and have real conversations and we'll realise that we've been talking for two hours and we're not quite sure where the time has gone, but it's been fun and it's obviously gone somewhere. I like talking. Talking actually helps me think! Sometimes I talk and talk and talk and then only get to what I wanted to say at the end because the talking is actually just me thinking out loud, and I know that's something that annoys some people but it's how I think and I can't really help it. (I've kind of been doing it throughout this really long post, actually, and it's okay because I don't really expect anyone to actually read what I've written; the writing is itself cathartic and the whole process has made me think things I'd usually not think.)

My favourite invertebrates are octopuses (and they're probably my favourite animals period), and my favourite vertebrates are tigers. I love tigers. I have a tiger onesie and it is amazing. (FYI tigers are why I'm hesitant to claim octopuses as my favourites.) I love pictures of cute animals, too. My StumbleUpon pretty much just shows me pictures of animals being adorable these days, and I'm fine with this. One time I came home from lectures, turned on my laptop and was greeted by a red panda on my StumbleUpon tab which I hadn't seen before going to bed! It was lovely.

I mentioned ages ago that I'm a biology student! Well, biology is what I want to do with my life. It's great. It's really interesting and I still can't decide which parts I like best, but I hope I manage to do that soon because I have to choose a final year project and then I want to do post-graduate study and all that stuff, and that's kind of scary. I don't know where I want to be in ten years' time but I do know that I want to be happy, and with good friends. I know that people drift apart and that friendships come and go but I'd really like it if some of my friends were still my friends when we grow up and have real, adult lives. It'd be great.

*TLDR

-- My name is Ewan
-- I'm 20, gay and a biology student at Cardiff University
-- I like hugs
-- I like to talk
-- I really like octopuses and tigers
-- When I grow up I want to be a biologist*

I could have just condensed my massive post into the TLDR I've given, but I think in doing so I'd lose a lot of things that aren't explicitly said. It was nice to write this stuff down, and since I've already written it anyway I won't lose anything from letting people see and read it if they want to! That's kind of the point, isn't it?


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a really huge brony, I spend 3-4 hours on average each day doing pony-related activities ranging from reading pony fanfiction, posting in pony threads, browsing EqD/ponibooru/deviantart/tumblrs/etc., listening to pony music, hanging out in pony irc chats and converting people into bronies (got overall literally like 70 people converted). 

I even won (that's right, _won_) a Rainbow Dash t-shirt recently! I like how I started watching MLP because of seeing all the pony avatars first appear on this forum like over half a year ago. My life never felt empty before starting to watch the show, but now in retrospect, it was really empty without ponies and the brony community.

I'm also an eSports enthusiast; StarCraft Broodwar, StarCraft 2 and Defense Of The Ancients used to be my biggest passions besides music. I'm still very passionate about them, just not as much as about ponies heh.

Speaking of music, I listen to literally like every genre, although lately I've been more focused on neoprog, ambient, atmospheric black metal and indie. Favourite bands overall however are Pain Of Salvation, Opeth, Porcupine Tree/Blackfield, maudlin of the Well, Iron Maiden, Marillion and Led Zeppelin.

I've also been catching up on watching a lot of movies that I haven't seen before but are like "must-watch" material. Rateyourmusic's film lists and recs have done a good job at getting my taste in films on the right track. 

My favourite ones include Pulp Fiction, Inception, Hana-bi, Flipped, 12 Angry Men, Oldboy, Stalker, There Will Be Blood, Lawrence Of Arabia, The Big Lebowski, The Shawshank Redemption, Blade Runner and this list could go on forever. Christopher Nolan is my favourite director overall. Non-bronies can't wrap their heads around how can I have those listed as my favourite movies, and yet also watch MLP haha.


----------



## Luxcario (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi! Luxcario/Throwing Stars/Lux/LC/TS here. My real name is Tom, I'm kind of a brony, I live in London where you can smell the exhaust fumes everyday, aaand....I'm the youngest there is on the CoD.

I like the computer and video games. I also listen to many artists of many different genres of music. I don't go to the cinema, but I watch TV sometimes. If I want I watch some MLP online, but, that's about it.
SUPER MARIO GALAXY 2 FTW

I am a great forum-goer. I can't keep track of all the forums I've joined, though! My sig is always changing, as are my usertitle and avatar.

I'm used to being kicked out, teased, bullied, etc.

I sprite and write and fight and bite. I used to have an Imageshack, but thesedays I just upload them into my TCoD album, Pigs. I am a mediocre spriter and writer and fighter, but I think that's because of my age.

I read a lot of books and a lot of Internet fanfics. I dream of being able to write my own fanfic and complete the NaNoWriMo, but I think I'll never do the second one. 

Or the first one without screwing up.

I'm short-sighted. My glasses aren't very strong so I always manage to somehow bend them or get the lens out T_T
So, that's me and my boring life.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 4, 2011)

What can I say? Just a young girl who enjoys reading, loooves MLP FiM, and play Pokemon on a regular bases. I'm always being made fun of because of my appearence and the fact that I''m a brony. I've learned to live with it, but it still makes me sad...

I play SSBB (once I got a Celebi on it, X3) and Mario also.

I don't have much else to say...


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm Tarvos, or Jorn (most older members will remember Altmer, which used to be my nick round this neck of the e-woods). I'm 22 years old, so quite a bit older than the general forum populace I think.

I hail from the Netherlands (fully Dutch) and despite loving this country, it's not the only place I've lived. I've also spent three and a half years living in Canada and I spent my past summer living in Brussels, Belgium. I plan to move around a lot just because I like going away and living in different places, and because I'm not that social I won't really miss a lot of people (except my close friends) and I don't have too much trouble fitting in because I never fit in anywhere! Ok, I do, but you know. I'm just strange that way. 

Because I've moved around a bit, and because I went to a bilingual school with an immersion programme in English, I speak a fair few languages. Next to the obvious Dutch and English, I also speak a bit of French (opinions vary as to how good it is. But I can make myself understood in it quite well and I read it). I am also conversant in German. I studied Latin at school and am currently learning Russian. The plan is to learn a few more languages on the way.

I'm a university student, technically in my sixth year (I fell ill, and I left high school early). I have completed a Bachelor's degree in molecular science (but it's basically a different name for a chemical engineering degree). I am doing a masters in science communication and plan to use it to infiltrate every world government and tell them their science policies are nothing short of shit - it failed in Belgium because the government told the company I worked for to fuck off. I'm interested in most sciences besides chemistry, having taken a few maths and physics classes as required. 

I like travelling and I plan to visit all the countries in the world one day. I'm at a meagre 18 or so, but I'll add number 19 in January hopefully.

I have a narrow social friends circle with a fuckload of acquaintances from everywhere. I know people from all across the world and it's pretty fun. I like to think I'm a bit more multicultural than most people, because I don't have a problem with people of other ethnicities/race/culture (I used to date a Romanian Jewish girl who lived in Brussels and was born in Germany). I also speak a few languages so I always try to speak to people in their native tongue if I can (and if I don't, and go somewhere, I try to learn a few words of the lingo). 

Politically I am a secularist and left wing liberal (but not socialist). I believe in live and let live, with the bounds that a government should necessarily demand on a separation between on church and state. I'm also a pretty staunch atheist and a supporter of gay rights. I'm heterosexual though, and identify as a cisgender male. I am proud to currently live in a place that has legalised gay marriage, has a reasonably secure political system, and is tolerant towards all of this. 

I am a HUGE footie nerd and watch way too much of it. I am mostly interested in international football, but I support Ajax as a club (and the national Dutch team obviously). By footie I mean what the English call football. It is not fucking soccer. American Football is a huge misnomer anyway. I can name many football details most people don't care about. I also vaguely follow other sports and admire Roger Federer's achievements in tennis (that man has a way of making a boring sport seem completely viable for viewers. I love his style).

I am a complete music nerd as well. I play guitar in a just-for-fun-friends-playing-in-their-apartment rock band. I listen to more music than is probably healthy for either my ears or my sanity. I used to be known as the resident metalhead, but I'll listen to anything once, most things twice, and what I love for hours on end. I don't really have a favourite genre much anymore though, I tend to cherrypick artists. I generally enjoy both guitar-based music and some electronic music though. I've been to more gigs than I can count on both hands and feet.

I'm a calm and relatively resolute and stoic person to the outside world, and inhumanely introverted that way. I am extremely slow to anger in real life, except if you push the buttons! Everyone has a button. I am quite level-headed. I'm also not much of a hedonist and tend to have principles and stick by them.

My weaknesses are coffee, food and alcohol and although I am not overweight by a long shot (tall and skinny), I down way too much coffee on any given day. I love food and particularly cuisine not from any northern country, because it's bland and spice-less. Home-cooked food is always better, invariably. I like fine whisky, but vodka, beer and wine will all do the trick (but not all at the same time and in moderation, I have poor tolerance).

ask more, answer less


----------



## Datura (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi! I'm Dātura. My real name is Ben and most of you probably know me as Furret, Retsu, or some other bizarre alias. I was born 2 January 1993, so I will be 19 years old in less than a month.

My family moved to St. Paul, Minnesota when I was five years old, and I lived there until this year. The Twin Cities will _always_ be home—I can't say enough good things about them. Minneapolis and St. Paul have consistently liberal politics, a vibrant arts community (in fact, the only city in the US with more theatre attendance than Minneapolis is New York City), and the beautiful Loft Literary Center. It's a relatively small region, but it has made great strives in every regard; the public school systems are world-class, unemployment rates are some of the lowest in the country, and the cities become safer and more liveable every day. Minneapolis in particular feels like a mix of Seattle and Chicago without the pretension of either. Definitely visit if you haven't, even if you're not from the US!

I am now attending the University of Wisconsin–Milwaukee. At first I was worried about moving to Milwaukee; it's not nearly as prosperous as the Twin Cities or Chicago, especially due to its history of de-industrialisation, but I've been pleasantly surprised. The east side has a lot of eclectic venues, ethnic restaurants, and bohemian neighborhoods. Milwaukee has a very high crime rate, but I think it's toughened me up; I've learned to not judge cities based on how much poverty they have or what the murder rate happens to be. Cities need to be experienced first-hand, not just read about or witnessed on the evening news.

Speaking of cities! I'm majoring in Urban Geography, and I truly believe it's my calling. My original intended major was International Studies, then I switched to English, then I switched to Global Studies, and all of those seemed incredibly dry and unexciting. I'm _so_ glad I reached out to the University's Geography department, because they're a very cool group of people and I'm looking forward to each and every required course. I'm interested in the physical, cultural, and sociological aspects of cities—I believe that urban areas are where the world is, and I want to immerse myself in them whenever I can.

I'm doing three other things at University in addition to my Urban Geography major. I'm aiming to graduate with Honors; to get that, I need 21 credits within the Honors College and must maintain an overall GPA of 3.5. I believe that's a healthy goal to keep me motivated. I'm also minoring in German; I have 18 credits from college-level German classes in my high school, so I'm about halfway toward obtaining that minor already. Finally, I'm seeking a certificate in Russian/Eastern European Studies, which requires at least two years of Russian and 9 credits related to the history, geography, or literature of Eastern Europe. Doing all of these things might prove to be overwhelming, but I'm hoping my fascination with the subjects will keep me going.

What do I want to do with that major, minor, and certificate? I want to stay in academia! I want to get a Master's, then a Ph.D. Geography is a very broad subject for research, which is one reason I find it so attractive. I'd like to focus my research on Eastern Europe, especially because German-speaking Europe is oversaturated with research from numerous disciplines. I find При́п'ять and the surrounding area fascinating, and it's definitely some place I would like to study in the future. (Hence the Russian/Eastern European Studies certificate!)

Outside of University... my life's not really all that interesting. I am Kinsey-6 gay, but fiercely deny it when asked. I really wish I could be comfortable and open with my sexuality. I'm an atheist, a Democrats-aren't-liberal-enough liberal, and I live for the Real Housewives reality TV shows.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello, I'm Alex, and I'm 15. I live in the West Midlands in England (specifically, I live very near to Birmingham).

As a child I used to be very intelligent. My infant school put me in for a lot of Gifted & Talented work, but my junior school let me down in that respect. I'm currently at an all-boy's grammar school in year 10, getting stuck into my GCSEs. I've floundered lately, however: I came first in the test to get into the school, and was consistently in the top 10 for attainment, but recently I've been getting very poor grades in certain subjects. I'm putting that down to a lack of interest (why the everloving fuck would I need Chemistry to study MFL?) but also a lack of effort. In fact, there's some Maths homework I really should be doing right now.

In the future, I want to be a teacher. My dad's firmly opposed to the idea; he tells me that I should be getting a worthwhile qualification and doing a well-paid job. Teaching's been something I've wanted to do since I was little (well, besides being a singer, but I hear you need to be able to sing for that one). I plan on studying, and later teaching, Modern Foreign Languages, seeing as I love languages to a worrying degree. Failing that, I could see myself teaching Religious Studies (as well as Philosophy and Critical Thinking), as I've recently noticed I'm enjoying my RS GCSE a fair bit. I've still got a way to go before I start thinking about this, but judging by what my friends have told me, St. Andrews seems like a nice university, and I may consider that in the far future.

My house is always untidy (current personal favourites include an upside-down umbrella in the bathtub and a packet of post-it notes hanging from a key hook) but not so much in a grubby way as in a "random shit everywhere" way, and that's rubbed off on me for the worse. My room gets cleaned about once a month and even then it doesn't exactly feel clean.

I'm gay, and out to most of my friends. I choose to stay closeted to the people in my year group at school, simply because I don't like or trust them enough to tell them, and my parents. I'm afraid to tell them, because my mom told me a few months ago that I'm "not old enough to label myself". That cut me pretty deep, because I'm pretty sure I'm gay. I don't know whether I want to tell them before my brother's wedding (which is October 2012, the day before my sixteenth birthday), or even before I leave for university.

I consider myself to be fairly introverted. I'm not a big fan of socialising, and I can't imagine myself going to parties when I'm older. I have four people I would call IRL friends, and all of them are older than me. One is my boyfriend, who I love incredibly. He's funny, kind, and the sweetest person you'd ever meet. I used to think I'd never find anyone, at least until I got into the sixth form or university, but he's really special to me.

I think that's all, but there's probably a lot more. I'll end up editing this if I think of anything else.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 4, 2011)

Datura, Russian is pretty fun to learn! Go do it.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello, my name is Daniel Edward Owens and I live in Virginia Beach. Believe it or not, I am really shy and like to be silent. Not less than a year ago, I started on forums. Less than two years ago, I was in foster care and was since birth. I don't even know my real parents. Now, I am living with an adopted family.

My hobbies are reading, writing, and play-fighting. I love Dragon Ball Z and Pokemon. Yet, I like other Animes as well. I always give somehing a try before I actallly say its terrible.

M favorite food is pizza and wll eat anything except for salad. I hate anything with the name Salad in it. I hate Tuna, which I call catfood.

I am in eleventh grade and fluet in both English and Japanese. 

Thats all I can think of right now, but yeah, thats who I am.


----------



## Adriane (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello! My name is Adriane Chalumeau Fox. I've sort of gotten in the habit of using my actual name for my general online presence as I'm finding no real reason to not to. So, I have no real fixed "handle", though I tend to use Chalumeau frequently. I use Alvyren in my Pokémon games and as my PGL handle.

I am 20 years old, and in my fourth year of university as a music education major. I switched from pre-law last year, so I won't be graduating any time soon, unfortunately. As a full-time student, I don't have a regular job, but I occasionally give lessons and I'm currently commissioned by a local church choir as a descant flutist.

I have broad musical tastes. I'll listen to anything once, but I'm partial to orchestral, metal, jazz, and trance. Debussy, Beethoven, Holst, and Whitacre are my favourite composers these days; Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, Youngblood Brass, and the Rippingtons come to mind for favourite bands. I also like Lady Gaga and P!nk, but dislike Katy Perry and Adele. 

I live in South Carolina, but plan on moving "northwest" (could mean any of Oregon, Washington, B.C., Montana, Minnesota, etc.) after I graduate. I "grew up" in Wiesbaden, Germany (and I miss it dearly). 

I am Hispanic, ~182cm/6'1" and ~95kg/210 lbs, Taoist, polyamorous, incredibly introverted and submissive, and liberal (-10.0, -9.7). I'm also genderfluid, though I usually tend to lean "girl". I am not too forward about it, but I'll mention it if anyone asks. Hiikaru  here is my partner, and I love vim very much.

I suffer from borderline personality disorder, which is the root of nearly all my problems.

I like JRPGs and platformers and Mario Kart. I used to play Final Fantasy XI (as a Blue Mage and Beastmaster). I also like Glee, Sherlock, Firefly, and, of course, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. I secretly (or not) loathe Homestuck and Invader Zim. 

I have been a part of TCoD since I was 13-almost-14, but I'm not nearly as involved with the forums or IRC anymore; I'm mostly around as an emergency mod and for ASB.


----------



## Datura (Dec 5, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Datura, Russian is pretty fun to learn! Go do it.


I'm really looking forward to it! I think I might end up doing a minor in Russian instead of the certificate, since then I can focus on Russian language/literature as opposed to things like Polish and Serbian history.

Honestly, I don't really look forward to continuing my German studies. If I didn't have a boatload of transfer credits I wouldn't bother. I'll be finished with my German minor in four or five semesters, so I'll just suck it up for now. Both languages will complement my major well.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 5, 2011)

I would love to learn Russian once I learn German to a level I'm satisfied with. Learning new writing systems has proven itself to be very difficult for me in the past though. :<


----------



## Aenrhien (Dec 5, 2011)

My name is Evan; I'm 21 years old, I live in Columbus, Ohio, and I also happen to be transgender. Unrelated to anything else at all, but I'm trying to teach myself Japanese and failing horribly at it. Makes for hilarity sometimes.

I consider politics anywhere from boring to disgusting, depending on how I feel when I'm asked and whether or not I feel like getting involved in any kind of discussion about it. Most of the time I'll change the subject or just stop talking completely when politics come up, since I rarely have any interest in the inevitable fight the topic tends to cause and even when I do, it's only interesting if I'm not part of it.

My belief in God is an important part of my life, I go to church nearly every Sunday, but I have no interest in trying to force my beliefs on anyone and I appreciate it when other people don't try to force their beliefs (or lack there of) on me. What you do or don't believe may not be what I believe, as long as you can respect that then so far as I'm concerned, we're cool.

I like video games and have a particular fondness for RPGs. Right now my soul is owned by Skyrim, but before that took over I spent my time playing Morrowind, Oblivion, Fable 2 & 3, Final Fantasy X/X-2, Kingdom Hearts, Pokemon and a couple different MUDs. I dislike shooters on the grounds that I suck at them, which makes my brother and his friends want to not play them with me. Strangely, the exception to this rule seems to be Borderlands, which I can play for hours by myself and not be bored at all.

When I'm not playing video games, or even sometimes when I am (I multitask a lot), I pass the time reading or writing. Mostly fanfic so far as the writing part of that's concerned, no one cares about my original fic so I don't bother posting it online.

Cartoons are pretty much the only things I watch anymore. Right now I'm watching Generator Rex, Ben 10, Young Justice and Thundercats as they air, and rewatching The Powerpuff Girls, Sailor Moon, Avatar: The Last Airbender and basically anything else that was ever good on television when I was a kid (thank you Tumblr peeps).

Huh, turned out longer than I thought it would.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 5, 2011)

Dātura;562605 said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm Dātura. My real name is Ben and most of you probably know me as Furret, Retsu, or some other bizarre alias.


_holy crap_ I didn't know you were furret! hurr


----------



## Monoking (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmm, what to say...

I'm a short lil' kid with messy brown hair and hazel eyes. There's a problem with my feet, so I walk screwy. I stay up late too much, and like mornings (Because I'm just that weird).

I'm a big anime fan, and I'd have to say my current favorite would be Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, even though I don't bother to get up early enough to watch it much.

I'm bored, so this will be edited later.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 5, 2011)

My name is Nikole, but everyone I know knows me by Nikki. I am 20 years old and live in Manhattan. I am medium height, a brunette-blonde mix, and have brown eyes.

I am bisexual, but lean more lesbian. I am currently in an estranged and separated relationship, and we'll end the separation at the end of this year.

I like a lot of guy things, and am not very 'womanly' to say. I am better than most of my male friends at video games, but I don't play online because I do.

I also ran out of time typing this. Will complete later.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh look at this gem of a thread I've happened upon!

Real name is Chase. I'm sixteen, white, livin' in America. (Colorado) In college, with a major in Psychology. Like, that crazy mind fuck shit.

I'm estranged from most of my family none of them like me much. I've had girlfriends. I've had one night stands. I've done drugs. I've been drinking. I've been arrested. Blah blah, same teenage bullshit.

When I'm not out, I'm not doing anything special. I waste my home life away playing video games and hanging out on the interwebs.

That's it, really. :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 5, 2011)

Dispy said:


> Oh look at this gem of a thread I've happened upon!
> 
> Real name is Chase. I'm sixteen, white, livin' in America. (Colorado) In college, with a major in Psychology. Like, that crazy mind fuck shit.
> 
> ...


>Age: 16
>College

You sure bro?


----------



## Mr. Moon (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, I have college at 16. xD


----------



## Byrus (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm James. I get called a variety of things, mostly Jay or Jamie. (No idea.) I'm from Northern Ireland to be exact, and I've never been any further than Newcastle in County Down. I'm ok with that; I'm not much of a traveler.  

My great aunt took my mum in when she was homeless, and I basically grew up with the two of them. My aunt has dementia now, and she can't look after herself or be on her own for too long now, so I'm currently caring for her. It's tough, and there are days that I just want to scream, but I'm hopefully going to be getting some help in that regard. This means that I'm a bit stuck at the minute; I have the opportunity to move out and get my own place, but I can't take it. 

I love cars a lot, and I'm currently studying at college to be a mechanic. I have a work placement at a garage. I don't know if a mechanic is going to be my permanent career, but I'm enjoying it a lot at the moment and the skill should come in handy. I'm also doing a part time I.T course and a creative writing class. 

As far as hobbies go, the list in my profile is pretty much accurate. I like video games a lot (not surprising on this forum), and my favourite games are Prototype, Resident Evil, the (old) Spyro series and the Fallout series. Oh, and Pokémon, obviously.

As far as books go, I read nothing but horror and sci-fi. Stephen King is my number one favourite author. My favourite books of his are The Dark Half, Dreamcatcher, Firestarter, The Shining and Misery. My username is actually a reference to the alien virus from Dreamcatcher. He is a huge inspiration to me, but I like to think that I do recognize his flaws as a writer too, and I'm not completely blinded by hero worship. I would really love to be an author too, though even if that wasn't possible, I think I'd be happy enough just writing stories for myself. I have a lot of ideas, and I really would like to jot them all down. 

Oh yes, I love horror. A lot. I'm obsessed with monsters and mutated beasts; the more gruesome, outlandish and over-the-top their design is the better. Giger's Alien is one of my favourite designs. Some horror movies that I love to death include Videodrome, They live, Brain dead, Evil dead, Misery, Scanners and a million more. I could ramble on about horror stuff all day.

I don't watch too much TV, though I do enjoy Dexter and occasionally Doctor Who. I like cartoons quite a bit, mostly ones with cool monsters and aliens. Ben 10 and Generator Rex are a few of my weaknesses. 

I'm a big comic book fan. I read Spawn mostly, as well as Batman, Ghost Rider and Fantastic Four. Johnny and Susan Storm are my favourite heroes, and The Joker and The Violator are my favourite villains. (Also, Harley Quinn is pretty hot)

I collect Warhammer stuff, mostly Tyranids and Skaven. I prefer the inhuman and monstrous ones. Space marines suck.  

I'm moderately athletic and I tend to walk a lot. I like wandering about, even if it's just going down to the shop. I tend to get all my story ideas when I'm on the move. Also, I have a German Shepherd, so yeah. I love beach combing. Just wandering around Lough shore and looking for interesting bits and pieces is one of my favourite past-times. 

As far as sexuality goes, I'm straight. My last relationship ended a month ago. On good terms thankfully, and we're still friends. I would like to get into another relationship, and I've had a crush on a certain girl for a while now, but I dunno if I should make a move yet. Ergh. I'm really personal when it comes to this kinda stuff, and it's very rare I'd mention it to anyone. 

yeah, OK, that turned out more rambly than I thought it would oops


----------



## Adriane (Dec 5, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> >Age: 16
> >College
> 
> You sure bro?


I started college at 16, too? It's not that uncommon.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 5, 2011)

I can not be described. I can only be experienced.

(Yes, I am propositioning you.)


----------



## Datura (Dec 6, 2011)

Let's get to know each other. _In the Biblical sense_.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 6, 2011)

let's get biblical, biblical~ ♫


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello. I'm Adam Mumford. I'm 14 years old, and live in the quaint middle of nowhere called Middlebury, Indiana. I moved to Indiana when I was 12, up until that point I had lived in Chicago for all my life. (don't ask how we came to live here.) I'm about 5'6", and have green eyes and dark brown hair that tends to either be completely combed down, a complete mess, or in little strange waves like it is now. I'm a bit overweight, but I'm trying to lose some. 

I'm a generally shy person at school, a bit more outspoken with friends and family. I love a good joke. I like to laugh a lot. I joke a bit, but mostly dry humor. I try to be helpful and friendly, except to certain people. I'm a bit of a cynic. I don't talk much, but I'm a very good listener. I procrastinate a lot, but that's a long standing problem I'm trying to fix. 

I'm fairly intelligent. I'm good at science, math, history, english, spanish, a lot of stuff. I skipped 7th grade and am now a sophmore in high school with high grades to boot. I play a bit of piano. I want to learn guitar, and I'm going to take it up over the summer. I'm a fairly good singer, and am really good at maintaining pitch (I'm a baritone). At school I'm involved in choir and Science Olympiad. It's awesome.  I draw a bit (thread up soon when I get a tablet), I like to write. As my forum name might suggest, I would like to pick up swordplay. I have a very basic knowledge of fencing, and can swing a plastic broadsword to a slightly-less-than-terrifying degree. Thinking of ordering a replica Master Sword and Hylian Sheild soon. For, you know, Darknut slaying purposes. 

I LOVE videogames. Mainly Pokemon and The Legend Of Zelda.  A large part of videogames for me is music. Gameplay too. Currently I'm in the Shipyard in the Lanayru Sand Sea in Skyward Sword. As far as books, I read everything and anything. For my favorite music, see my signature.

I'm... I view myself as a hopeless romantic of sorts. I know how to be romantic, but I'm too shy to date or anything. I haven't been kissed, haven't had a girlfriend. The closest thing to a girlfriend I've ever had was a certain... person on here. And it didn't end well. I worry about this aspect, because I'd really like to have a girlfriend, just someone to go to about things, someone to trust... but oh well, maybe later. If you couldn't gather, by the way, I'm fairly certain I'm straight.

I like to have a very optimistic outlook. No matter how bad something is, I always think time will improve the situation. I'm not that religious, but I do believe in God somewhat. 

Oh, and quirks. I love to doodle a bit when I'm bored. I enjoy making jokes and acting different than normal. I'm very curious and retain random facts, so I'm a bit of an encyclopedia of sorts. I can play piano by ear.  
That's about all there is to know about the complex workings of Blade. So, uh..... Oh yeah. I don't know how to end things very well either.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 6, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> let's get biblical, biblical~ ♫


I would propose to you right now if I didn't think that your magic Australian fairy-king father would be angry if I did.

OH OH ALSO SHOULD I LIST MY DISABILITIES MAYBE?

I'm partially red-green colorblind, rather nearsighted, and I have vaguely overlarge pupils. My eyes have a lot of issues, apparently! Barubu has one pupil a teeeensy bit bigger than the other, too, so it's not just me.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 6, 2011)

Klutzershy said:


> I started college at 16, too? It's not that uncommon.


To mindfuck you all, I started university at 16. (To be fair, it took me seven days to turn 17).


----------



## Wargle (Dec 7, 2011)

Wargle said:


> My name is Nikole, but everyone I know knows me by Nikki. I am 20 years old and live in Manhattan. I am medium height, a brunette-blonde mix, and have brown eyes.
> 
> I am bisexual, but lean more lesbian. I am currently in an estranged and separated relationship, and we'll end the separation at the end of this year.
> 
> ...


Building on this.

I love video games. I'm a devoted gamer, but not to the point of whittling away my life on them.

I am very near-sighted, and wore glasses since 1st Grade. However, I look horrible in glasses, and switched to contacts. I am partially blue-green colorblind, and for some odd reason, I am always very shaky.

I am very shy around people I don't know, but I am very outward around friends. I often am the butt of jokes because I'm a woman, and because of my features(leaving it here).

I procrastinate the day away. I always try to do a little bit a day, instead of just doing it at once, because the internet is always LOLNO to me.

To be continued...


----------



## surskitty (Dec 9, 2011)

My name is not Viki, though I'll answer to most things that are two syllables and involve an i or ih sound in the first one.  I prefer spivak pronouns, but am not particularly offended if you use a different set for me.  I'm 19 and currently a college student studying more languages than entirely sensible and none of them remotely fluently; in the 2011 fall semester I was taking japanese, korean, spanish (briefly; I dropped the class because it was too late in the day), and american sign language.  We'll see what my lineup next semester is when it happens.

I'm a USian, and I've lived within fifty miles of DC my whole life, usually on the less fucked up side of the Potomac.  (Virginia is a fucking terrible state, and it's not just Marylander pride that makes me say this.)  Ask me about the DC license plate slogan.

I identify as a feminist and very liberal; I am pro-choice; I am against casual drug use and for the legalisation of marijuana and decriminalisation of other drugs; and as far as the MVA is concerned, I don't live here.

I spend much of my time on the internet, replaying Suikoden or Pokémon games, writing, drawing, iconning, or practising japanese (also known as 'browsing pixiv ineptly').

I have a better rock collection than you.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm Sandstone-Shadow. I used to just go by Shadow, but I ran into too many people with the same name, so I tacked Sandstone onto the front of it. The combination doesn't really mean anything, and I don't have any particular affection for sandstone, but I do really like the way it sounds, so I haven't changed it.

My other username, Qyuarkrien [qui (as in "quill") - AR - KREE (as in "decree") - en (as in the beginning of "end")] was created by drumming my fingers across the keyboard, trying to hit some cool letters like q and k, and then rearranging the random results until I got something that sounded cool. I would switch to it, but I'm still fond of Sandstone-Shadow.

I'm a dreamer and a diplomat and an engineer. I daydream all the time, and the content of my daydreams is one of those things that I'm extremely self-conscious about. I pride myself in my ability to diffuse arguments between people and also in my ability to win debates or arguments of my own. That sounds contradictory, but somehow I can do both (although I'm not as good at the latter). I enjoy thinking creatively and especially knowing that I came up with something that someone else didn't.

I'm a proud person deep inside, but I try (and I think I succeed at it) to be humble on the outside. I'm an optimist and I like to notice the good in things rather than just the bad. People who are constantly negative and complain about things that just, in perspective, seem petty really annoy me, but I don't have the guts to say anything to them, so I keep my feelings inside.

I'm a bit of a perfectionist. I'm incredibly unsatisfied with the way that I'm writing this post, but I'm also a procrastinator, and I have a ton of other things that I should be doing right now, so I'm going to refrain from revising.

My biggest flaws are my perfectionism and my procrastination and somewhere along the line that transforms into me picking at my skin. I hate that I do it and I'm trying so hard to stop, but it's addicting and I'm having trouble breaking the habit. I'm analyzing myself and finding reasons for why I do it, but somehow finding the reasons only helps for a bit. Sometimes I feel like the reason why I do it is so complex that I can never really truly understand it, and it makes me scared that I'll never figure out how to fix it. It's been so many years, and I think it's too late to avoid some kind of scarring, but yet I can't figure out how to quit. I thought coming to college would break this habit - I'd have a roommate in the room when I'm in front of my own mirror, or floormates when I'm in front of the bathroom mirror, but I've still found ways to manage it. I hate it and it scares me. But I still do it, and... I could go into so much more detail but I'm apprehensive of going into such detail. I'll leave it at this.

I've found that I have more issues with my self-confidence than I thought. I don't believe I'm worthless or anything like that, but I feel so socially awkward and I have a tendency to obsess over tiny things I did or said that might have been strange or weird or improper. I'm trying to tell myself to relax about these things, and it sometimes works. This whole obsessive worry thing, I think, gets in the way of what I love doing, like marching and playing the clarinet. I keep feeling like I should be more skilled now than I am, and maybe it's because I don't let myself relax and be confident.

I also feel like I could keep writing forever.

I also feel like I really, really want to tell someone all these things, someone who will listen to my entire story, patiently and caringly, maybe give me a hug, and then still hang out with me. Maybe we could watch a movie. Or something.

Yeah, I'm a dreamer. Oh, and I make up words, mainly by changing words into adverbs or verbs or nouns when they aren't really supposed to be. Like "caringly." 

Overall I'd like to think that I am a good person.

I have so many amazing people in my life that care about me, and I don't know why I'm not satisfied with this. I love them all... and I feel so petty about what I'm about to type, but I think really I want someone who will love me more than a friend. Or something. Maybe not. Maybe I just want to know that people return the affection I feel for them, as friends or as more. There are a lot of people I feel a lot of non-romantic affection for, and some of them I've seen return it, and I say that that is one of the best feelings in the world.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm blazheirio889, Blazhy for short. Good luck pronouncing my username and congratulations if you can do that properly. I'm 16 years old and my real name is Brittany. I hate my name. It just doesn't seem to fit me, and practically everyone who's met me agrees. I also don't like how it sounds in general. Oh, well. I'm Chinese - Cantonese to be specific, though I can speak Mandarin as well. And I live in Canada.

I was extremely energetic and extroverted when I was a kid, but things have apparently gone downhill since then because now I'm extremely shy and paranoid. I'm good with my pre-existing friends, but it's not going to end well because that group is always shrinking and I will be a loner in university (if I even make it that far)! I have a bad habit of always thinking I'm annoying or childish, and while it may or may not be true, it's not the best for my sanity.

Academically, I guess I'm not bad. I'm in the gifted program and I get fairly high marks. I'm also in the CyberARTS program. Speaking of that I love to draw and I've loved to draw since I was a little kid. Since I could pick up a pencil. I like to draw fantasy and wildlife, and I'm considering becoming an artist when I grow up. Alternatively, maybe I'll become a zoologist because I like animals. Artist is more likely though.

I used to play the piano because all Chinese parents force their children to play the piano, but I quit at grade 7 because I'm terrible at reading sheet music for the piano and it just frustrated me to no end. Now I play the violin which, while still admittedly a very Asian instrument, suits me much better. I'm not amazing at it and I'm generally lazy when it comes to practicing but I think I'm okay.

Everyone says my room is a mess but I firmly believe it is an organized mess. I just like it when I'm surrounded by clutter, but at the same time I know where everything is. I'd like to think my work habits are good since I don't procrastinate that much, but I often go to sleep at 12:30 or 1 anyway since that's just when I get sleepy. By the end of the school week I'm pretty much dead on my feet but I sleep for a solid 12 hours a day on the weekend so it's all good.

As for hobbies, I like video games. Mostly turn-based strategy. Pokemon, of course, Persona is another favourite. Other games include Okami, The World Ends With You, the Tales series... I'd like to be able to play more games but I like my computer too much to leave it for long. I spend a lot of my time on the ASB subforum because I just like ASB a lot. Turn-based strategy with more creativity. In fact I probably spend an unhealthy amount of time ASBing.

I am probably not suited to Canada because I get cold extremely easily and I hate snow. On top of that I suspect I have severe season-related depression (forgot the term) so every winter I feel like shit. Like now. Well only a few more years until I can move out. Otherwise I like Canada. I just wish it was summer or spring forever. 

I'm not exactly sure what sexuality I am, but I'm leaning towards pansexual. I do have a boyfriend, however, who goes by ABCD here (he's barely posted though). Tests in my careers course last year indicate I'm left-wing, though I don't really care enough about politics to state where I am exactly. My mother is Catholic and my dad is I-don't-even-know since he never talks about it, and I myself am atheist.

As for quirks, I have wrist and ankle problems and they randomly swell up and hurt. My ankles have a curse cast on them because every year around October I sprain or otherwise hurt them somehow. I can't wear a wristwatch because if my wrist swells then it's uncomfortable, so I wear a locket watch. I also, out of habit, wear a Pyrokinesis pin on my shirt every day. I used to wear a Player pin but then I lost it. I'm double jointed at the wrists so I can twist them 360 degrees, and I can put my legs behind my head.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi. I'm Superbird. My real name, which to my knowledge only MAYBE two people here know prior, is Louis. I live in more or less central North Carolina. I get reasonably good grades -- for some reason, my county grades on a seven-point scale, so I have B+es in most of my classes. I am in four honors courses, and I'm actually worried about having enough credits to take all the classes I want before I get out of high school. Oh yeah, and I'm learning French.

I also consider myself a nerd, although after visiting my school's Sci-Fi club (read: Nerd Club) I found out that I am only by the loosest stretch of the word. I'm trying to get into Magic: the Gathering as well. Most of my friends classify as nerds as well, though I met most of them in one of two ways: through my best friend, or through marching band.

Continuing on that subject, I'm a very musical person. I have played piano since my sixth birthday, and I started clarinet in sixth grade. I prefer the latter to the former by a lot. Both of my parents are graduates of the Julliard school in New York and both have a Master's degree in music. I'm in the marching band, and I'm pretty faithful to that more than anything else school-related. I'm also in classroom band, and in that I'm the first chair clarinetist in the intermediate of the three band classes; I'm probably going to Wind Ensemble next year. I'm also somewhat worried that I'll eventually end up applying for some engineering college or something with an all-music resumé. I'm currently practicing hard on the clarinet for two different competitions, neither of which I really have a good chance in, so there's that too.

In terms of video games, I'm a Nintendo junkie, mostly. I absolutely suck at FPSes, discounting Portal of course, but that doesn't really count. I prefer Adventure, puzzle and platforming games to anything else, generally; Zelda is high on my list, as is Kirby. Most of my musical preferences also come from video games. For instance, right now as I type I'm listening to Peppermint Palace from Kirby and the Amazing Mirror. I tend to read and watch walkthroughs of various games that I haven't played and don't intend to play also (most of the time I don't have the money; I'm going to try to get some sort of job when I'm 16 so I can have spending money). 

I believe I am straight, and I am single and I intend to stay so for at least two more years. I'm an extremely liberal person, but I try to empathize with other people as much as I can. I guess I can also be kind of pushy and actually pretty rude when I'm not paying attention to my actions. I think. 

...and that pretty much covers it, I guess.


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm Korinna, 17 years old, from Tennessee. I'm pretty small, I'm 4'9" like my mom and my older sister, and I'm pretty sure I won't be growing any more that that! My eyesight seriously sucks, so I wear glasses, and I like wearing them. My dad always talks about "and you'll never have to wear glasses again!" ...but I really do like them, they're like...part of me now, or somethin.

I'm an atheist. Basically it's like, you respect me, I respect you. I try to avoid conflict if at all possible, but sometimes I just have to speak up about issues I feel strongly about. Unfortunately, at those times I may get worked up and become a not-so-good speaker and end up making myself look dumb. It's a bit easier on the internet, but I've kind of accepted that there are some arguments you just can't win.

School is something I seriously do not like, and graduating this past May was like the best thing ever. While I was in, my grades ranged from A's to F's depending on the subject, lol... Math has always been my weakest...that and classes I thought were stupid! :P

I enjoy writing and drawing sometimes, but the quality of my work really just depends. Writing because I seriously want to and feel inspired to do so usually lands me with a fairly good product, but writing because I have to or just 'cause usually turns to crap. I have this massive problem of not finishing what I start, though!

Fantasy has always been and probably always will be my favorite for everything. I love dragons and magic and swords and stuff like that. I have several small dragon statues and necklaces that I love, and all of them have names. I also had a pretty large cow collection coming on at some point, though that sort of died out, but I still have all my cow stuff! Anyway, I love video games, mostly rpg or action and adventure games, but I do like puzzles sometimes! I like anime, but I don't watch very many that often, at least compared to my friends who like it. The ones that I do end up seeing I usually love, or they at least mean something special to me somehow xD

I feel really awkward in a lot of situations. People say things to me, yeah, but I really just have no way to respond to them. If it didn't make me seem like a butthole to people I don't know well, I'd probably just end up responding to people with things like "yeah" and "okay" or "oh." Sometimes, though, I meet people that I just click with, and we end up being friends, or at least having somewhat interesting conversations every now and then.

As for music, I listen to a variety, I guess, but my choice ones would probably be new age and video game music. I also like to listen to a bit of Hammerfall and Blind Guardian regularly, anime musics, and also just random songs that I happen to like from random genres.

I guess that's all for now :3


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 14, 2011)

I am Adrian Malacoda. 20 year old heterosexual white male hailing from San Antonio, Texas, United States. 21 in less than a month. I do computer programming for a living. It's not that bad. In my spare time I run two websites, both of which have been on hiatus for over a year.

I collect Magic The Gathering cards as a hobby. I'd like to get into the game but I have no one to play with, and I'm a bit timid about seeking people out to play with because I know my deck completely sucks. I find the associated multiverse and its stories to be entertaining as well. I plan to read the books too.

I am interested in the covert, especially secret things the military and intelligence agencies do behind the peoples' backs. One particularly secretive CIA project from the 50's that I researched as part of a presentation for a public speaking class, according to Wikipedia, "involved the use of many methodologies to manipulate individual mental states and alter brain functions, including the surreptitious administration of drugs and other chemicals, hypnosis, sensory deprivation, isolation, verbal and sexual abuse, as well as various forms of torture." You know, the kind of stuff you'd have to be crazy to believe.

I am a firm believer in certain issues. One of these is the so-called "free software" movement, which here refers to the freedom to look at, change, and share copies of software. Other people refer to this as "open source." Whenever I call software free, this is what I am talking about (therefore, I also describe some software as non-free even though it might not cost anything). Politically I am very far-left. Religiously I am an atheist.

As far as video games go it's mostly Pokemon. I used to play others too but I don't have much time for that.

I would like to write, but I don't have the time or the energy to. I would like to draw, but I'm horribly unskilled. Sometimes I wish I could trade away my programming skills for artist skills. As a child virtual reality as a subject interested me. Eventually I hope to become skilled enough to create entire worlds.

I enjoy reading. Favorite book of all time is _Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller, followed very closely by _Brave New World_ and _Nineteen Eighty-Four_. Other series I enjoy include _Harry Potter_ of course, _Dune_ (the Frank Herbert books, not the ones his son wrote), _His Dark Materials_, _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, _Artemis Fowl_, _A Series of Unfortunate Events_, _Animorphs_, and _The Pendragon Adventure_.

Apparently people either really like me or really dislike me. I've never actually chased a romantic interest in my life but I'm currently with my second girlfriend and know a few others who have been interested in me for some bizarre reason; and yet I find it difficult to talk to people in general, so maybe I only connect with certain types of people. I am definitely not a people person in the least. My two best friends are my girlfriend and my ex. My girlfriend lives in Australia and I hope to be able to see her next year, and eventually move to live near or with her.

As for music my favorite genre is progressive rock and my favorite band of all time is Yes. They released a new album this year and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Incidentally, they're touring Australia in April of next year.


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I guess I shall finally tell everybody who I really am.

My real name is Jacen Harmon and I live in Decautor, Illinous, United States. I am very social, but also prefer silence. I have very few friends but content with that.

My most favorite pasttime is to read. I also love to write and an artist. I am a great artist, but still not a professional. I play soccer and have trained myself how to fight.

My favorite food is pizza. Even though I will eat anything, I will not eat anything with the word Salad in it. I hate salad. I also hate tuna and salmon.

As for books, I enjoy fantasy novels. I am not so big on nonfiction. I love anime, mostly Dragonball and Pokemon. I will not hestitate to give an Anime a chance if I feel ythat the idea was good.

I watch a lot of movies, mainly action and adventure. I really don't listen to what others say about a movie. If I like it, then its good.

Well thats it about me. I will probably edit this with more details but thats it for now.


----------



## Munchkin (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm Munchkin, with my former username being Melodic Harmony. Munchkin is my irl nickname, given to me by someone I _used to_ hang out with, because of my petite stature. I have been 5' and 100 lbs for the past six years, and I never seem to gain weight no matter how much I eat.

Regarding food, I'm extremely picky. Squishy and/or saucy things (ketchup, mustard, relish, mayonnaise, canned sausages, too much potato, etc.) make me want to hurl because of the texture, thought I also hate the taste of most of those (I love canned meats though =/ ). I prefer not to try new foods, because I'm always afraid I won't like them. I _rarely_ try foreign foods unless the person offering it to me is special (my boyfriend), or if I'm in a situation where I absolutely must.

I've lived in New Jersey my whole life, and I kind of love it here. That may just be because Dirty Jersey is all I've ever known, and I'm so used to my lifestyle. However, I would really have loved it if I was born and raised on a ranch - I love animals, especially horses.

I'm extremely oversensitive and pessimistic. My mind never seems to absorb compliments, but insults are remembered forever. I'm a slacker and a procrastinator. I get sidetracked too easily, but my boyfriend tries to keep me on the right track. He's helped me quit smoking (cigarettes, tobacco, and other things), drinking, and attempting to hurt myself. He's my everything... almost every significant decision I make is either what he wants for me, or something that I decide would work to his benefit. When I'm 18, I plan to move in with him - his parents have already approved of this, as his family seems to be quite fond of me.

In real life, I don't really talk about myself much... well, I'm a talkative person, and my favorite topic is myself, but I don't start conversations and I don't trust people. I don't consider anyone that I talk to as a friend. I usually only talk to people at school - after school, I usually go straight home and act like I don't know anyone. I rarely answer texts (though I've slightly been opening up a bit more lately), and I _never_ answer calls. The only person I constantly talk to is my boyfriend. Everyone else is just insignificant to me. I have extremely negative thoughts about everyone and everything, every aspect of my life.

I've wanted to kill myself several times before, but I'm a coward... I can just never manage to hurt myself. The worst I can do is smoke more than a pack a day and hope for lung cancer or an asthma attack. Or I can try to starve myself, but then my boyfriend hears my stomach rumbling and practically spoon feeds me if I go too long without eating.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 15, 2011)

(warning for nonsensical paragraphs and sentences)

Well, hello, I suppose. I'm a native Floridian, born and raised in the Tampa Bay area. I'm Chinese (my parents are from opposite sides of China, so not really a specific area), semi-fluent in Mandarin and working toward it. Florida's a pretty laid-back place; hate the snowbirds, love the ocean, etc. 

I love math and science, along with reading and music! Those occupy the majority of my time; I've been playing piano for ~8 years and just started the clarinet for Band. I love singing, but I'm actually really bad at it and probably annoy a lot of people. My favourite way to fall asleep is to do so reading, for whatever reason. MIT is my dream school (along with Boston being pretty amazing, from what I can see!). I don't really watch TV that much, mostly just Glee and whatever I find flipping through the channels. I don't actually play many video games besides Pokémon, though!

I'm not really a sporty person, but recently I've started rowing (whoo preppyness). I've been doing martial arts for ~2 1/2 years now. With school, I'm in the gifted program, a proud Frenchie, in what is considered advanced math, and in general think school's  okay.

I _think_ I'm agnostic, but still kind of confused as to where I stand. I'm also rather confused about my sexuality (I'm either biromantic homosexual or just bisexual). I consider myself to be liberal. I think I'm introverted, but somehow I'm still energetic and excited around other people? I have spectacularly bad conversation skills, especially with people I've never met. I'm also kind of insecure, but trying to get over that.

Apparently I'm really flexible (for a guy or something)? I can _almost_ do a full split, but I'd really rather not.

And that's it, I suppose?


----------



## Crankeh (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm Connor. I'm 12 and I live in Kendallville, Indiana.
I can be a great guy, I'm one of those shy people. but if you can get me to laugh, you've accomplished something.

I like ponies, as you can see. 

I'm a nice guy when it comes to talking on chat, just don't make me mad.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 15, 2011)

> Quick! Be that girl!

Your name is now TWILIGHT SPARKLE. No, not like the fucking pony, you ignoramus. You might currently be sitting looking mildly frustrated over a game of SPYRO THE DRAGON, but there's no time to worry about that! There appears to be a CAMERA staring you right in the face. Perhaps they are... expectant.

Hm. You would approve of this, because you have a rather EGOTISTICAL NATURE. You would prefer if people called it merely SELF-CONFIDENCE, but you, in fact, lack such a thing and are merely VERY COVETOUS OF YOUR OWN WORK. Covetous? It's a word. Yes. You just checked with your RIDICULOUS DICTIONARY that is both a) the size of your face and b) slightly obnoxious itself. You have the strangest feeling that it likes to preen in your BEDROOM MIRROR every morning when you are away BRUSHING YOUR TEETH or KICKING YOUR BROTHER'S POSSESSIONS DOWN THE STAIRS like you are wont to do.

You HAVE NO BROTHER. What on earth are you talking about. That SIBLING-ESQUE CREATURE no longer resides at your address. You spit upon his name. 

> TS: spit upon his name.

Oh ew, that's disgusting. You resolve to clean that up at some point, and return to your PLAYSTATION to collect some GEM ASS. You have a penchant for making PERFECTLY INNOCUOUS OBJECTS into fetishised ones. This is likely because you are sort of a KINK CONNOISSEUR. 

Okay, so you just read a lot of BAD SMUTTY FANFICTION. It's the same thing.

You have many INTERESTS - ahahaha, what a lie! You hilarious prankster, you! No. Shut the fuck up. You have ALMOST NO INTERESTS beyond your strange obsession with WRITING MEDIOCRE PORNOGRAPHY and BEING HORRENDOUSLY AWFUL AT '90S VIDEO GAMES. Well, okay, you suppose that you might also enjoy such things as AWFUL ELECTRONICA MUSIC and BEING EMOTIONALLY VOLATILE OVER FICTIONAL CHARACTERS. But that's really about it, let's face it. Sigh.

Your life is soooooooo boring!! 

TS: look longingly out of the window.

Outside your window is the LAND OF KNIVES AND TARTAN, complete with your delightful consorts. You're not sure why your land has MINIATURE UNICORNS all over the place, but you suppose you can't really argue with that. They're also VORACIOUS READERS, you remind yourself proudly, watching as a nearby one shoves eir reading glasses back up eir's nose with a push of eir's SPARKLY HORSESHOE. (You require the BEDAZZLEMENT of all creatures in the LAND OF KNIVES AND TARTAN, naturally.) This is perhaps because of your EDUCATED NATURE as a LAZY-ASS ENGLISH STUDENT by day. 

Or you probably just made it required by law to read for four hours a day. Whatever. Water under the bridge.


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm Chibispore. My real name is Dante, and me and my parents moved from the U.S. to Australia. My hair is dyed white(because I dressed up for Dante from Dmc for Halloween and I loved it) but my hair is originally reddish-brown. My eyes are green
I love Pokemon, Yu-Gi-Oh!(Actually, I was in the YCS, but didn't make it too far), Okami, Devil May Cry, etc.
I can play a flute pretty well, but I suck at every other instrument known to mankind. I am an atheist and heterosexual. I love animals, because a lot of fear for animals is very misguided.
I don't like "Modern" music. I like classic(Mozart, for example) and traditional Japanese themes. One time, I dropped my Ipod on the bus while The Sun Rises (The main theme for Okami) was one. People were so shocked, because I looked like a guy who was into Metal.
I also like movies, my favorite is probably The Matrix, but I have other favorites.
And, yeah, I have tons of stories, but I don't want to waste your time.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm some dude


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 29, 2011)

Eventually I will do this good and proper.

I'm Ethan.  I live in Wisconsin, go Pack, Brewers, yada yada.  I'm seventeen and in senior year of highschool.  I'm a thespian--for all you non-fancy-talkers, that's a theater kid.  I write, I play Pokemon, I draw increasingly as school years go on...yeah.

I was born and raised Lutheran, but I've strayed a fuck of a lot from God; not quite to atheism, but I'm an enormous agnostic.

I do a lot of contemplating about the self.  I never really pinned it down but I think it started when my dad left a few years ago, leaving me, my mom and my now-fifteen-years-old sister.  He's still around and actually doing pretty well, but it was tough on the family, so I became a huge introspective.  Also, when I'm not in the house being either tormented by my mother or by the repressed memories of past tormentings by my mother, I'm making as much of an effort as possible to be hilarious.  I like to think I'm good at it, mostly because people tell me I am; I have a firm belief that you don't know if you're good at something unless someone tells you to your face (or a situational equivalent) that you are.  Which is why I hate that my sister thinks she gives good relationship advice.

Anyway, I have a tendency to get into the foulest moods when the smallest thing craps out on me.  It's mostly due to all of the tension of my home, which has made me create illusions of sorts about my social life.  To me, school itself is a safehouse from my torturous interactions with my mother, and my friends are the most valuable things in my life.  The slightest thing to pierce the veil of ultimate happiness that the outside world brings can ruin a whole day.

I play piano and sing, and I used to be in a band called Taxi.  We had one original song and eleven covers; I think we're going to get back together pretty soon, and I'm super pumped.  I've signed up to play the piano at my local (well kinda local) movie theater lobby, and I start Friday.  I have to call in every time I want to play but I get a tip jar and two free movie passes each time so.

I read as much as I can, but literature of today depresses me heavily.  Twilight and Hush, Hush are two excellent examples; however, even though I know it could be written a lot better and a lot of it is forced, I am in love with the House of Night books.  Also I recently finally read The Hunger Games and I loved that too.  My AP English class has given me three very good books to read; anyone looking for a great mindblowing woudl do well to read _Cloud Atlas_ which is essentially six stories inside of one another.  It's pretty fricking cool.  The other two are Siddhartha and Go Down, Moses.

Someday I hope to be a psychiatrist and/or journalist.  My dream is to be a movie actor, but that's a high hope.  A musician would also be cool, and I dabble in song-writing and I'm not terrible at it, but I can't write piano music to save my life and I can't play the guitar so I'm more or less screwed.

Personally I always feel like I'm in other people's shadows constantly.  My best friend was a composer at fifteen, writing the most beautiful music for a girl who would never know it was for her (sounds more tragic than it is).  I'm not as funny as some other people, certainly not as attractive as others, I'm not as smooth as others, I'm not as physically fit as others...pretty soon I'll be a fat guy and that's something I promised myself I would never be.

I don't have political views because as of right now nothing affects me directly.  I don't plan on having political views anytime soon because in my opinion they're a waste of time.  I'm not an opinionated person; by nature I let things roll off my back and forgive and forget.  I'm really good at that last part.  In fact just the other night I had a wonderful chat with a girl who cheated on me with a very fat and very stupid Mexican who she even admitted had nothing on me (which is saying a lot because if I'm being honest I don't have much).

Well that's all I can think of and I'm falling asleep so.


----------

